# The Jeep thread



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

I couldn`t find any Jeep threads so thought I`d start one . I just bought a TJ and can`t get over how much fun it is ! Oh dear ! I just went from car hater to.......um well , Jeep lover  

What hitch racks would anyone recommend ? Or is a hitch rack the wrong way to go ? A friend of mine had a roof rack on his Wrangler but the height seemed like a pain for mounting , dismounting . What if you put on the soft top in the summer ? Decisions .........Decisions .....

Post up your jeep pictures ! Whatever it may be ,Cherokee , Patriot , anyone got any old CJ`s ? Show off your bikes too


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

My baby


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Sold mine last year but still miss it. If it would have had a hemi I would have kept it.


----------



## coweater58 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeep not running at the moment, but should be good to go in 4 weeks.


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

Another guy getting back into riding after 12 years....I guess the Jeep/Bike thread will get me to post...


----------



## slvrathlon (Aug 20, 2008)

^^^
Love the way you mounted the bike with the Wrangler. Looking good...

I now mount via the Hitch, using a T2. Don't have any new pics as of lately.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

Loving the Jeeps! I may be a Subaru fan, but I have a lot of respect for the Jeep brand! :thumbsup: 

You guys have more pics of the Jeeps and MTBs dirty?? Would be nice to see both of them muddied up


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

AWDfreak said:


> Loving the Jeeps! I may be a Subaru fan, but I have a lot of respect for the Jeep brand! :thumbsup:
> 
> You guys have more pics of the Jeeps and MTBs dirty?? Would be nice to see both of them muddied up


I hate mud ...lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## MatthewBaker (Dec 21, 2009)

Bikes go in the back!


----------



## SHNIPE (Jun 14, 2006)

I see three jeeps... what are those other roundish boxes?


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

My XJ. Long gone but oh how I miss her


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Shuttle









Winter wheels


















Fun pic


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Fun pic







[/QUOTE]

Holy crap ! That thing is crazy !


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I dont own a Jeep, yet. But, I do want to do a BRUTE conversion to a Wrangler. Someday...


----------



## sime (Jan 16, 2004)

*gotta represent.....*

.....the YJ, the ugly duckling of the jeep world. and i half know why, but at the same time, they are cool in their own right.......square headlights and all.

the dogs in it, 









the bikes on it(worth more than the heep; of course)









camping last month with a few other friends, and 3 generations, an LJ, ours, and a friends minivan......









and jen having some fun on that trip, complete with swaybar links on, hence being a tripod


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

AWDfreak said:


> Loving the Jeeps! I may be a Subaru fan, but I have a lot of respect for the Jeep brand! :thumbsup:
> 
> You guys have more pics of the Jeeps and MTBs dirty?? Would be nice to see both of them muddied up


i would love to take a chance with a jeep wrangler but the feedback i get from people i know that own one tell me to be prepared to empty your wallet out. any truth to this? 
i'm in the market for something used but i'm not sure what i want yet. i need something reliable, good on gas, and problem free.


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

Its a JEEP thing.....its more of a gotta upgrade than a breakdown issue. Yes, you will have some mechanical things to repair depending on age...but you will empty your pockets when the bug hits you...lift it higher, bigger tire...etc, etc, wash, rinse, repeat.

Ive got over 120k on my 2002 Tj....have had to replace the radiator, fan clutch and fan(my choice) and battery (my choice) when I got the winch. Other than that...its all been modifications that lead to more modifications....


----------



## sime (Jan 16, 2004)

i only wanted to do the 2" lift, simpler (brakelines and steering are fine with stock), and my wife is short. add to that i don't want to go to 35's. i MAY go to a 31, but don't know. bigger=more stress on the engine and axles, which means more troubles.......

i might add a locker to the rear when we move, and a winch (got the hi-lift "just in case" now, but the idea of using that as a winch is scary)


----------



## 94M400 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is my baby. I picked it up a few years ago and have been building it up ever since.
A few pics from last weekend on a trip to Coopers Rock, WV.
















And the reason I really like it. Granted I get crummy gas mileage, but sometimes it makes it worth it. This was a camping trip to Rothrock State Park last February, in the middle of that blizzard.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Was thinking of selling the old Cherokee after 12 years. The suspension was tired and needed work, but other than that it has been reliable. After checking out several replacements it was decided that fixing the Jeep we had would be less expensive. Here is a before and after photo over the past week.


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## 94M400 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like it crux. How much lift did you go with? 3"?


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

I've had a dozen or so in the past 10 years. I do all my own work including cages, axle builds, etc. Just sold off all but 3 of 'em.









Here's my beater. B&M'd TH400, I built a custom front suspension, welded the rear diff, rebuilt everything else.









My 4-banger. 30-spline alloy axles, E-lockers, AX-15 5-speed swapped in, 3/4-ton build w/ 32-spline output on the NP231, etc.

















My favorite. DOHC Shortstar 3.5L, SM420, 32-spline D300, 9-inch axles F&R.

















Sold the CJ-6 a couple years ago and the M-715 only a month ago. These were two of my all-time faves next to my '53 Willys. I put an NV3550 behind the Buick 225 and a Teraflex T-Locker in the rear. Power steering conversion, I built the cage, onboard air, welder, etc. Otherwise it was close to stock. I did the cage in the M-715, 390hp Chevy 350, Ranger Overdrive, SM465, Atlas T-case, Detroit in the rear, way more.









My XJ. 9-inch F&R axles with 4.88s and Truetracs, 3-link long arm front, and so on.









'68 J2000: Injected 4.0L, NV3550, Dodge NP208, Dodge D44 front with Truetrac, J-truck D44 rear w/ Truetrac, 4.5 gears, 4-inch lift.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

In the process of restoring the same Jeep I drove as a kid. It's a '63 CJ3B that I had in high school and my dad kept it in a barn ever since (30yrs). Short of doing a complete frame-off restoration, I'm doing just the basics to get it on the road ASAP to be my trailhead vehicle before the weather here turns too cold. Of course the more I try to fix, the more I find that needs fixing, but here's my progress so far from bring it home two months ago to where it is now. I go back and forth from body work to mechcanical as parts come in.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

94M400 said:


> I like it crux. How much lift did you go with? 3"?


Went with a 3.5" rubicon kit. Rides much better than it did with busted shocks & springs.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

Had a 97 YJ, a 2000 TJ and now a 08 JK. Love Jeeps, just waiting for the stock tires to wear down to put 33s on. Already has a TeraFlex 2.5" spring lift.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Had a 2001 TJ. Sadly, had to let it go back in June. Kid, move, single income, etc, the planets aligned against it. Usually popped the wheels off my bike and stuffed it in the back, but used a hitch rack when taking a couple of bikes.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

up on whiteface


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Trails, trails, trails....


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

kntr said:


> Shuttle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Rubicon...I'm kinda lusting after one. One thing holds me back though. I live in NorCal and in the Winter I ditch the MTB's for skis. So I'm always driving around Tahoe and to and from the ski resorts in the nastiest snowstorms. How does your Rubicon handle in the snow? It looks like you got some studded tires...is that definitely needed?

In Tahoe mainly you see a TON of subies and audis, but not many Jeeps and I've always wondered if it's because their sketchier in the snow. Got any insight?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fatcamper (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is my '07 Wrangler


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

My Rubicon has no problems in the snow. I have no excuse anymore for not making it to work.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Sick Rubicon...I'm kinda lusting after one. One thing holds me back though. I live in NorCal and in the Winter I ditch the MTB's for skis. So I'm always driving around Tahoe and to and from the ski resorts in the nastiest snowstorms. How does your Rubicon handle in the snow? It looks like you got some studded tires...is that definitely needed?
> 
> In Tahoe mainly you see a TON of subies and audis, but not many Jeeps and I've always wondered if it's because their sketchier in the snow. Got any insight?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The JK is AWESOME in the snow. The longer wheelbase and weight make it handle ice and snow great. Im trying to buy it back from the guy I sold it to last year. I miss it.


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

1993 Jeep Wrangler...it was my second jeep with the first being a 1981 CJ7

The OP asked about racks, this one has a Yakima bolted to the hard top with 2 fork mount racks and a basketcase. It also has a spare tire rack. (didn't like it as it was very heavy on the back gate when it was opened)

Eventually it got a swing-away receiver rack so I still had access to the lift glass on the top with the swing away on the jeep.


----------



## lowpatrol (Nov 11, 2010)

theses pics are before during and after. i think you get the idea


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

this thread reminds me I still don't have a jeep.


----------



## lowpatrol (Nov 11, 2010)

9GUY9 said:


> this thread reminds me I still don't have a jeep.


have one i can sell ya


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

9GUY9 said:


> this thread reminds me I still don't have a jeep.


LOL, No worries.

I took the wife and kids on a basic dirt road (their version of off roading) yesterday and now seriously considering selling the Cherokee. Pretty much just rebuilt the entire vehicle, but as they don't enjoy it then there is no purpose in having a machine like this.


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

1998 Wrangler, pretty much all stock. I used to carry the bikes on the spare mounted rack, but lately I took the backseat out and have been putting them back there.
171,000 miles and still going strong...


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

2002 SE with 124,000 on the clock.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

*2007 Jeep Jk*

Took this last winter when we had record snow fall in Texas


----------



## notthatjeffy (Sep 26, 2010)

Garagemonkey said:


> I've had a dozen or so in the past 10 years. I do all my own work including cages, axle builds, etc. Just sold off all but 3 of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I always liked 4bangers & YJ's. :thumbsup:

My Jeep is a year younger then my MTB actually.

It's a '92 Wrangler S. Swapped an XJ D44 with a Detroit Softlocker. Up front is the stock D30 with a TrueTrac, a bit old school. 4.56 cogs to keep everything moving although I should have gone even lower. No track bars but I do have RE disconnects on my sway bars. 6pt. J&L cage, Kilby Onboard Air, Ford 19# fuel injectors, 43psi FPR, MK VIII electric fan, 170a alternator, etc... The paint is original (Sage Green Metallic - Low Gloss) limited to '92. I've only see 4 others in person. Oh and there's a CJ hood and grill up top. Thinking about doing a front clip swap.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)




----------



## blanchardhawk (Dec 7, 2010)

It took a thread about Jeeps for me to stop lurking and join up... 2005 Rubicon.


----------



## Boise Jim (Apr 19, 2010)

Nothing crazy, just a '93 Cherokee that goes everywhere I do. This picture is of a typical weekend getaway for me and the Mrs.
Jeep has almost 200K on it and runs like a dream (why the hell did Jeep discontinue the I6?).


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Boise Jim said:


> Nothing crazy, just a '93 Cherokee that goes everywhere I do. This picture is of a typical weekend getaway for me and the Mrs.
> Jeep has almost 200K on it and runs like a dream (why the hell did Jeep discontinue the I6?).
> 
> View attachment 583910


I call the I6 the tractor motor. Sure it is not fancy or gets 40 MPG, but it will keep running no matter what what you do to the thing. I've seen some pretty rough motors and they will still kick over with a little cleaning. My Cherokee has only 120K on truck averaging 18MPG with a mix of driving around town. I suspect that it will go easily to 200K or more. Pulling the plug on the I6 for the new 3.7Lv6 was a mistake IMHO.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

kntr said:


> The JK is AWESOME in the snow. The longer wheelbase and weight make it handle ice and snow great. Im trying to buy it back from the guy I sold it to last year. I miss it.


That is crazy...we had traded some emails about me buying your jeep at one point. Hope you get your baby back (I woulda totally sold it back to you  )!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

A couple of us ride after work:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

One of my favorites, I pulled off the web awhile back. Don't know who owns it.


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

'85 CJ7 and my Monkey at DuPont. I also have an '02 Grand for my daily driver.



Another View


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> That is crazy...we had traded some emails about me buying your jeep at one point. Hope you get your baby back (I woulda totally sold it back to you  )!


I think Im buying a new white 2010 Rubicon 4 door tomorrow!!


----------



## blue95xj (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I just purchased my first mountain bike this week and joined this forum 2 days ago and already feel at home with so many jeep owners.


----------



## wvjeeper (Oct 3, 2008)

Garagemonkey, you have the upper hand on the Jeep world. I enjoy reading all your build-ups, man you have built some nice Jeeps.


----------



## davthedude (Feb 12, 2005)

*Liberty kj*

At the C.A.S.A chili cook off site near terlingua tx,for one of the best events i have ever had the good fortune to attend the mas or minos unfortunately it has not occurred for the last few years. the stars are big and bright there thats for sure! great rides and racing followed by a bodacious fun party!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

MOAB driving..


----------



## mtbjeeper (Dec 12, 2010)

hears in people say it's ghetto and such but what ever it moves


----------



## blanchardhawk (Dec 7, 2010)

Sweet Brutes!


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

those Brutes are very nice and tough looking


----------



## notthatjeffy (Sep 26, 2010)

Sarguy said:


> One of my favorites, I pulled off the web awhile back. Don't know who owns it.


That's actually a Jeepney from the Philippines. Custom Stainless Steel body. The drivetrain could be anything. Judging from the exposed hubs I'm gonna guess it's 2WD. Now that I look at it more, there's no front diff housing either.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Started with this a few years ago.









Ended up like this and then I sold it.


















I missed having a Jeep so I bought a new 2010 a couple days ago. Ill probably go with most all the same mods. Some parts were ordered today.


----------



## wvjeeper (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't you hate making stupid mistakes. I have a 1990 Chevy 454SS pick-up truck sitting in my parents building because I have listened to my dads stories all my life about the muscle cars he has sold. I am not going to make that mistake.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

kntr said:


> Started with this a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Your old Jeep was an awesome rig. I can see wanting another one.

Are you keeping the Motovan?


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's the old one 


















and the new one


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

We're riding bikes in the snow after work! Our first snow of the season.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

AZG23 said:


> Another guy getting back into riding after 12 years....I guess the Jeep/Bike thread will get me to post...


Nice AZVJC sticker!! im a member too!! but I live in VT now!!
JEM


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

DJ Giggity said:


> Cool. Your old Jeep was an awesome rig. I can see wanting another one.
> 
> Are you keeping the Motovan?


Ya, Im keeping the Motovan. Its my travel and mountain bike vehicle. The Jeep is my daily driver.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

dapozer said:


> and the new one


What front bumper?
What size lift?
Did you have to run spacers to run the stock wheels?
What size tires?


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

kntr said:


> What front bumper?
> What size lift?
> Did you have to run spacers to run the stock wheels?
> What size tires?


Looks like this bumper:

http://www.tntcustoms.com/TandTfrontwinchbumper-fullwidthjk.aspx


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

kntr said:


> I missed having a Jeep so I bought a new 2010 a couple days ago. Ill probably go with most all the same mods. Some parts were ordered today.


White FTW!


----------



## dlporter (Jul 3, 2010)

Here are some pics of my last Jeep, '03 TJ. Now I'm driving a new 2011. I probably won't go all out on the '11 like I did on my old TJ.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

2 of my bike haulers:

2001 WJ (sold this spring), and the 86 CJ7 that replaced it. Old is new right? My singlespeed replaces gears, and leaf sprung V8 relics replace long arms, coils and fuel injection :thumbsup:


----------



## kccherokees (Nov 10, 2006)

My Cherokee. 2 Truck mounts on the back of the back fold down. Sorry no pics of that.


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 5, 2009)

a couple quick pics of my jeep on the Rubicon trail. I actualy have this up for sale now and will probably regret it shortly after its gone.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

dapozer said:


> Here's the old one


That's insane! What kind of suspension were you running?

My first car was a '91 YJ, the only thing I didn't like was the 4 cyl. Then when I graduated college I bought a 2006 TJ X. Nothing fancy- 30" all terrains and a winch. Sold it for a down payment on our house. I loved that jeep. One day I'll own another.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking at this is like running your fingernails on the chalkboard :eekster:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Come on dear, get the bikes out.


----------



## 6packguywith5spot (May 11, 2007)

Here is mine and the black Cherokee is in the back ground. I love Jeeps. :thumbsup:


----------



## bayoutoad (Sep 6, 2010)

08 Wrangler. Driveway poser shot. I just have the aluminum hitchnhaul cargo basket that I throw the bike on. Also, KNTR, I don't get the obsession with the Hemi's in Jeep's. I know it's badass, but is that a reason to get rid of such a nice rig? Does your new one have a Hemi? It's a JEEP, not a CHARGER.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

Sarguy said:


> Come on dear, get the bikes out.


thats my new favorite picture, even better than the one with the girl sleeping outside the tent as the guy spoons his bike:thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

bayoutoad said:


> 08 Wrangler. Driveway poser shot. I just have the aluminum hitchnhaul cargo basket that I throw the bike on. Also, KNTR, I don't get the obsession with the Hemi's in Jeep's. I know it's badass, but is that a reason to get rid of such a nice rig? Does your new one have a Hemi? It's a JEEP, not a CHARGER.
> 
> View attachment 587793


The new one wont have a hemi until its paid off so not for awhile. Heck it might not get one then either. The reason I wanted a hemi was the 4 door was slow with the 37" tires and all the heavy bumpers and parts I added. And yes I changed the gears in it too. I should have kept it. It really wasnt that bad. Thats why I bought another. I just want a hemi because... I want a hemi.


----------



## hurricane101 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm saving for a hemi.I have a 2008 jku rubicon with a 3.5 lift, 35's, and 4.88 gears.I drove 2 with hemis and they are just beasts.So much fun to drive and most people report better gas milage then 6.


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

kntr said:


> What front bumper?
> What size lift?
> Did you have to run spacers to run the stock wheels?
> What size tires?


Sorry have not been to this post for a while.

All work was done by TnT customs in Cheyenne Wyoming, it is running a 3.5 inch long arm kit on 35 mtr/k tires. Both front and rear bumpers are TnT's as well as the aluminum skid plates underneath.


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

bholwell said:


> That's insane! What kind of suspension were you running?
> 
> My first car was a '91 YJ, the only thing I didn't like was the 4 cyl. Then when I graduated college I bought a 2006 TJ X. Nothing fancy- 30" all terrains and a winch. Sold it for a down payment on our house. I loved that jeep. One day I'll own another.


This was in S. Dakota and TnT also built this rig. 4.5 inch long arm, 37mtr/s with walker evans beadlocks, locked and geared. This was a blast.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

hurricane101 said:


> I'm saving for a hemi.I have a 2008 jku rubicon with a 3.5 lift, 35's, and 4.88 gears.I drove 2 with hemis and they are just beasts.So much fun to drive and most people report better gas milage then 6.


Any pics?


----------



## hurricane101 (Jan 30, 2005)

I will this weekend.The wife has to show me how to post pics.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Just finished my '63 Willys restoration. All I'm missing is the bike rack, gonna build that next week.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

FatTireGoose said:


> Just finished my '63 Willys restoration.


Congrats! That's so cool! I, for one, would like to see more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

bholwell said:


> Congrats! That's so cool! I, for one, would like to see more pics :thumbsup:


My pleasure.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Love your ammo box center console:thumbsup: I've always wanted to pick up an old army willy m38 to restore. I've seen some nice ones at Camp Jeep a few years ago.


----------



## Throwfar6 (Jan 2, 2010)

Someday....


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Any Liberty owners out there? I am considering a used 08 or 09- feedback?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know what looks better, mud on the jeep or mud on the bike!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeep dog! (posted in Passion - Trail Dogs as well).


----------



## bmxerben2000 (Oct 29, 2008)

84 Cherokee


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's mine! 1999 WJ Grand Cherokee, 3-link front, 4-link rear, D60, 5.38's,Fox 2.0 14" piggy-back coil overs, 37's, and much more!

Heading out with the Uzzi VP and Black Market Riot on the back!










Tejas


----------



## drew and not u (Feb 9, 2011)

Some great looking Jeeps in this thread! I mostly lurk around here but I'll post up mine:








(I'm sure most of you know where this was taken)

And one of my Dad's while being fitted for it's new lift:


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like I'll be getting a new jeep (fingers crossed). Most likely a 4 door Sahara w/ auto tranny.

Question- do the auto transmission work well offroad? I would prefer manual, but wife says it must be auto.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The view on my way to a ride one Fall morning in the mirror of my stock '97 TJ with 40K miles.










At a ride in the Columbia River Gorge


----------



## bmxerben2000 (Oct 29, 2008)

You should have no problems going offroad with an auto. The only solid advantage a manual has over an automatic is that it is less susceptible to overheating but most newer jeeps I see out on the trails are automatics so I don't think it would be anything to worry about.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

bholwell said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a new jeep (fingers crossed). Most likely a 4 door Sahara w/ auto tranny.
> 
> Question- do the auto transmission work well offroad? I would prefer manual, but wife says it must be auto.


You can't beat AT on the new models. So much easier and forgiving on the tough trails. I've had 7 Jeeps over my life time so far. Had a manual trans CJ in college and later an 03 manual trans Rubicon. Went to Camp Jeep in 06 and and fell in love with the AT again, gave my 03 to my son, and bought an 06 AT Rubicon. My wife drives a Liberty. Over the years I've had an 85 Cherokee, a 91 Cherokee Limited, a 95 Grand Cherokee, and a 95 and 98 Wrangler YJ - all in AT. Won't go back. Was that 7 or 8 Jeeps? Hmm.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! Can you believe the wife says "we don't need 4-wheel drive"???


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Wait until the first time you are in a good snow fall or you take a back road route. She'll fall in love with 4w dr.


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

My 97 TJ and my wifes old Liberty in the back ground.


----------



## notthatjeffy (Sep 26, 2010)

bholwell said:


> Thanks for the replies! Can you believe the wife says "we don't need 4-wheel drive"???


Tell her it's not always in 4WD so it's OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

notthatjeffy said:


> Tell her it's not always in 4WD so it's OK. :thumbsup:


Ha ha! I reminded her that it's good to have for snow/ice. I might've also said that jeeps shouldn't even be made in 2WD versions. So I found the right jeep at the right price today. It's a 2009 X Unlimited w/ Rubicon wheels and both hard and soft tops. I just found out that my Thule T2 will not fold up without hitting the spare tire, though. Does anyone know if Thule offers a solution to this problem?


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

You can get from a multitude of resources online 2" hitch extenders like this http://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Accessories/Hidden-Hitch/he18.html.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

You can try a 2" hitch extension. This one at http://www.bikerackshops.com/


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Sal and Sarguy. I thought about that, though I'll have to get an anti-wobble / lock pin too. Looks like I'll have to go this route...


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

My gf's friend just got her's out of the shop..............


----------



## TrailBound29er (Oct 13, 2010)

Dang .... I had no idea there were this many Jeep drivers on this board.


I should advertise my company here instead of the 4wd clubs/boards that I'm on. :madman: Never fails.  



Will post pictures of my Jeep after it's finished (few months from now). Definitely some nice ones here tho !


----------



## Rallynut78 (Apr 26, 2010)

One of the last 4 wheeling trips with the jeep. My pockets were not deep enough to keep up with the things I was breaking on these trips. This close call with Sedona red rocks was fun but made me realize I needed a cheaper sport. We ran into a guy who was riding on some of the slick rock at various parts of the trail and the seed was planted. I bought a bike a month later. The jeep was sold several months after that and now if I want to get off road it's under my own power. I do miss it some times.













































The last is of me driving out of the predicament unscathed.


----------



## aintnothang (Mar 31, 2009)

Old 89 Xj 3.5 inch lift.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

here is mine, 1998 XJ


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is my little DH shuttle or trail maintenance rig . Its a 77 CJ5 that my pop bought new ( I was 5) I drove it in high school and now 33 years later, my 6 year old loves riding in it. Factory V8 3 speed, but here is a list of a few of its after market goodies. Terra low kit in the transfer, ARB locked Currie 9's front and rear. Dual fox shox on each corner, full cage front to rear, 35's and a whole lot of memories. Paint is original complete with the OG Golden eagle! Its just been a "fix as it breaks" deal over the years. I have a T2 rack on the back and a custom rack I made to carry tools to the trail head on trail days.Good times:thumbsup:


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

Heres my Rock Mountain Edition 04 KJ


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

I've had two XJ Cherokees in the past and just bought my second TJ. I'm replacing my tired '97 4 banger with a more fresh '06 4.0. I love the Jeeps and they go so well together with MTBing.

The old TJ









The new TJ









Old & New together


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

*My Modded Thule T2*

So I wasn't content to buy an extension, mainly because of the extra wobble it would create. I sometime carry 3 or 4 bikes long distances. So I had a guy fab up a replacement piece that gives me 4 inches of drop and 3 inches of extension. It's TIG welded and powder coated, thicker than the orignial piece (3/16" wall) and if anything has less wobble than the original. The original brass bushings and plastic end caps swap over, and it has a nut welded inside so that it can accept Thules anti-wobble locking pin.










I've got 13 inches of ground clearance (255/75R17 tires)









Just enough room to open the rear gate.









4 bikes, no problemo


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

bholwell said:


> So I wasn't content to buy an extension, mainly because of the extra wobble it would create. I sometime carry 3 or 4 bikes long distances. So I had a guy fab up a replacement piece that gives me 4 inches of drop and 3 inches of extension. It's TIG welded and powder coated, thicker than the orignial piece (3/16" wall) and if anything has less wobble than the original. The original brass bushings and plastic end caps swap over, and it has a nut welded inside so that it can accept Thules anti-wobble locking pin.
> 4 bikes, no problemo


I like your extension.

My drop extension never made any noise, but I had to add a anti rattle kit to it. My spare is a little bigger than yours. 



























It worked great to get us to the top of the mountain.


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

I've have an '88 YJ that came with completely rusted-out floor pans and no top and saggy suspension. Took me a whole summer and into the winter, but I got it all done. Yes, I did paint it with rattle-cans 

People keep asking me why I don't off-road it. I tell them I'd rather drive my bike out to the trails and off-road the bike!


----------



## JCork (Dec 19, 2010)

Old: 94 Grand Cherokee, 4.0L I6, driven until it hit 280k










This happened at 280k:



















Recovered it with this:










New: 1998 Grand Cherokee, 5.2L V8, 2" lift, recovery points, armor, police/cb radio, aftermarket audio equipment


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

JCork said:


> This happened at 280k:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, one cannot post this with a story... go on...



JCork said:


> New: blah blah blah blah.... * recovery points* blah blah blah blah...


Gee, how come? 

But seriously, nice Jeeps, and can't wait to hear the story... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Jim Cantore - Weather Channel: "Never cross water on a road, no matter how deep!"


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

story or ban


----------



## JCork (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's the basics:

Found a sweet trail/farm access road (shown in picture 1 of my original post - the creek where this happened is in the background), had some fun, went home....decided to come back a week or so later, and it happened to rain the previous night, so water in the creek was higher than normal. Higher water = faster/stronger flow, coupled with the fact that I only had 1/8 tank of fuel (less weight in the rear, and just a bad situation in any off road situation). When we tried to cross the creek, I made it halfway across before the back end began to float, got swept around 90 degrees, and I was forced off of the elevated area where the trail was, over a ~4ft waterfall.

Water began to rush in the cab and I was unable to open my door. I was with two friends, and the one in the back got his door open and we all climbed out from there. The creek was only about 3 feet deep where we sat, so we walked to "shore".

A police officer happened to pass by and see us...he stopped off to see what was going on, and yelled/cursed across the creek at us for a few minutes (the creek is the first obstacle on the trail, right next to the main paved road). He eventually got back in his car and drove all the way down the trail from the other end to come and get us. He was very angry that his squad car got muddy, and threatened to make us wash it, along with threatening to write me a ticket for careless and imprudent driving, and trespassing (I researched this "road" after our first experience on it and found out it is actually a public road, but is only really used for farm access). Once we got back to the other side of the creek via the main road, he radioed for a tow truck, and proceeded NOT to write me a ticket. The tow truck that responded was a flatbed (really....?), and told us we were SOL.

During all of that, we all had called our parents (I was 17 at the time), and they began to show up. My father was beyond pissed, but at the same time he was happy I was alive.

We decided to wait and come back the next day with some equipment to recover the Jeep. When we came back the next day with the pictured boom truck, we saw that the previous night's rain had caused the water level to rise more than twelve feet. The Jeep was nowhere to be seen. We had to wait five days before the water receded. By then it was the weekend and we had no access to the boom truck (My father works for the concrete company that owns the truck). When we found the Jeep, it was more than 500 feet farther downstream than where I left it. We decided to chain it to a tree so it would not be carried any further.

When Monday came, my father took off work early and came home with the boom truck to pick me up. We then ventured down the trail in a 10,000+ lb commercial vehicle, got close enough to the creek to recover the Jeep, picked it out, sat it on the flatbed, and drove it home.

I wanted to pull the engine because the 4.0L 6cyl is a tank. I wanted to get it running again and build a dune buggy using it. My father wouldn't let me...because he "didnt want the trouble", so I sold the whole Jeep to a junkyard for $150, which I put toward my new Jeep.

Here's some more pics, courtesy of my mom:

On the trail:









This tear in the roofline is because we originally tried picking the Jeep up by the roof with a chain.....not the best decision.




































I salvaged my wheels and tires, Hella auxiliary lights, one license plate, a cupholder mounted cell phone holder, and a D cell mag-lite. The Mag-Lite still works, I havent even changed the batteries since then.

Y'all happy now? Haha


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW! Thanks for sharing. That story was even better than I imagined! 

Glad you're OK. Both from the creek and your parents. lol


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is mine... thought I posted it before, but didn't see it. Not near as beefy as most in this thread... but as my DD I have to keep it a little tame!



















That roof rack is gone and now it has a bike rack and hitch... other than that it's the same.


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

Oooo I want to play 

This is my most recent jeep: 1999 Xj on 33s, 4.56s, arbs, etc etc









































































:thumbsup:


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

I love my Jeep...


















Just before lifting it 2.5...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

pyrotyro

nice 99. Any highway vibes at 75mph or above?


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

crux said:


> pyrotyro
> 
> nice 99. Any highway vibes at 75mph or above?


thanks! no vibes from driveline or anything, but the tires sure are noisy that fast...


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

I spy a couple JKF members.  Where's the JKOs at? No bike yet, definitely picking up a 29er soon though.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

TRAUMAhead said:


> I spy a couple JKF members.  Where's the JKOs at? No bike yet, definitely picking up a 29er soon though.


Good lookin' Rubi, Trauma!

Actually, I'm a JKO member, but my rig had a JKF sticker on it when I got it second hand. I like the way it looks on there, so I haven't had the heart to remove it. I haven't been to the JKO site in a while, but when I do get by there, I go by XiSophos.


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks. You get any flak for having the JKF stickers? :lol: The whole animosity between JKF vs. JKO is ridiculous, screw internet politics.


----------



## Lastshot (Apr 26, 2008)

Heres my 98' TJ w/ 4.0 (90k miles) and 5spd . I've got a Saris rack that attaches to my hitch to hold bikes, but couldn't dig up any pictures of it. Works great!


----------



## AllanR (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine, Bought it stock in Dec 2010.










Only picture I have of it with 33's on it. Now that its springs and the woods are starting to open up around here. Ill have more pictures soon.


----------



## Vespa_Killer (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent Jeeps! I have decided to get out of it recently. I'm selling my lifted 91 XJ right now. It's been fun, but I just have too many hobbies. So if anyone needs an awesome parts car, let me know! lol!


----------



## wisbike (May 16, 2008)

JCork said:


> Here's the basics:
> 
> Found a sweet trail/farm access road (shown in picture 1 of my original post - the creek where this happened is in the background), had some fun, went home....decided to come back a week or so later, and it happened to rain the previous night, so water in the creek was higher than normal. Higher water = faster/stronger flow, coupled with the fact that I only had 1/8 tank of fuel (less weight in the rear, and just a bad situation in any off road situation). When we tried to cross the creek, I made it halfway across before the back end began to float, got swept around 90 degrees, and I was forced off of the elevated area where the trail was, over a ~4ft waterfall.
> 
> ...


crazy story....i'm surprised that thing floated i would have guessed it would be a lot heavier. no more water crossings without checking depth first!


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Garagemonkey said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omigawd, I READ YOUR MAGAZINE.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

My other joy is jeeping.


----------



## blkcheerio (Jan 10, 2011)

Project. Big project.
























but she runs strong and hauls the rigs!


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

TRAUMAhead said:


> I spy a couple JKF members.  Where's the JKOs at? No bike yet, definitely picking up a 29er soon though.


This is an awesome shot! The clouds look like they are moving. Did you use a polarizer filter?


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

My trail-head '63 Willys :thumbsup:


----------



## Tankerblade (May 6, 2011)

here's my junk! Just had to post :thumbsup:


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

anyone know if you can fit a bike in the back of a cherokee with/without taking the front tire off? im looking to get one but if i got to get a rack i might wait for a pickup truck just because it will be easier and get the same mpg about


----------



## Tankerblade (May 6, 2011)

henry9419 said:


> anyone know if you can fit a bike in the back of a cherokee with/without taking the front tire off? im looking to get one but if i got to get a rack i might wait for a pickup truck just because it will be easier and get the same mpg about


Here is a cherokee from a few posts up


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

^
It would be very difficult to get a bike IN an xj with the front tire still on. I have a hitch receiver mount for mine, which I love!


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

Awesome, well taking the front tire off isnt so bad...maybe i could also put a fork mount or two in...


----------



## probablecauz (May 3, 2011)

there so really nice jeeps in this thread. i have a jeep but is at the other end of the spectrum of these jeeps. mine is for hauling not climbing.  it still works for lugging the bike around :thumb:

*530 HP 6.1 Vortech Supercharged 2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8*

































*before powder coated wheels and supercharger 154 MPH standing mile*


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

can anyone tell me if in a 93 cherokee if the seats fold completely flat or if you need to remove them?


----------



## 1trkmind (Mar 11, 2011)

the bottom folds forward and the back lays flat.


----------



## Flynnster (Aug 19, 2009)

2005 6-speed with 4 tiny little squirrels under the hood. I love it, simple, not bad on gas around town, and super easy/cheap to work on. 
First pic is after the new wheels and tires (31'' Duratracs, love them) the spare was taken off soon after. 








This happened when I went a bit too fast through a puddle trying to impress my now girlfriend of a year and a half on the first night I met her. Still cleaning out mud from random spots.


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

1trkmind said:


> the bottom folds forward and the back lays flat.


now flat as in flush with the floor in the back? and how exactly do you fold them foward?


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

yes, the bottom folds up toward the back of the front seats, so it takes up a little bit of space, maybe 6" or so. the rest of the surface is flat. at least thats how my 89 and 99 cherokees are.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

hey jeep wrangler owners, what do you think about buying an automatic? i've done an about face and i'm looking for a jeep wrangler because of parking issues at work where i'll be climbing curbs and other hard to reach spots. what i'm not sure of is whether or not to buy an automatic or manuel. i'm not a manuel driver but the thought of it wounds fun, but than again i'm in and out of the city and other crowded areas where i think the manuel might drive me nuts.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Sarguy said:


> You can't beat AT on the new models. So much easier and forgiving on the tough trails. I've had 7 Jeeps over my life time so far. Had a manual trans CJ in college and later an 03 manual trans Rubicon. Went to Camp Jeep in 06 and and fell in love with the AT again, gave my 03 to my son, and bought an 06 AT Rubicon. My wife drives a Liberty. Over the years I've had an 85 Cherokee, a 91 Cherokee Limited, a 95 Grand Cherokee, and a 95 and 98 Wrangler YJ - all in AT. Won't go back. Was that 7 or 8 Jeeps? Hmm.


From earlier in the thread. I still prefer auto trans today. It won't deduct from any of the Wrangler's handling characteristics.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, My wrangler was Auto. and I'd never buy a manual. too much work for a daily driver.

there is a bit of snap to the manual though. so if you want to hammer your jeep and wear it out. the Manual is for you. The Auto is a fair bit gentler for day to day stuff.


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

Not only is it easier driving around town, but the control you have in the rocks is insane in an auto. Dont get me wrong, as there are alot of really good drivers with a manual... but its one less thing to worry about when wheelin


----------



## Tankerblade (May 6, 2011)

I dont mean to hijack this thread, but regarding manuals....for city theyre a pain in the butt. for wheeling, there're good if you want ULTIMATE control with dual stick transfer cases, modded engines with modded tranny's and lockers etc etc....but for a small little jeep to play in the dirt, and jump curbs Auto is the way too go.

The biggest reason i would suggest an auto is this is what happened to a buddy of mine, who has been wheeling for YEARS driving with an manual... he rolled down a at least a 35 degree hill about a good 100yards...










Now back to your scheduled programming


----------



## blkcheerio (Jan 10, 2011)

He also wasn't in a jeep!


----------



## Eamonn Wright (May 15, 2011)

I've got a JKU, and am wondering what's the best way to lug 5 bikes (the family's). I'm thinking a cargo trailer might be the way to go. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

Tankerblade said:


> I dont mean to hijack this thread, but regarding manuals....for city theyre a pain in the butt. for wheeling, there're good if you want ULTIMATE control with dual stick transfer cases, modded engines with modded tranny's and lockers etc etc....but for a small little jeep to play in the dirt, and jump curbs Auto is the way too go.
> 
> The biggest reason i would suggest an auto is this is what happened to a buddy of mine, who has been wheeling for YEARS driving with an manual... he rolled down a at least a 35 degree hill about a good 100yards...
> 
> Now back to your scheduled programming


I am not sure at what your getting at here...?

First you say "manual gives total control". Then you say you suggest an auto, because your friend rolled, then post a pic of a beat up taco...

Are you saying he rolled because of his transmission choice?


----------



## bmxerben2000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a little confused as well:???:


----------



## Lastshot (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm going to join the confused crowd...How did the Manual Cause him to roll? Did he stall trying to start going uphill, on top of a steep climb? Carnage looks pretty nasty, hope he ended up alright!


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

New WK2 and my bottlerocket


----------



## probablecauz (May 3, 2011)

ajw8899 said:


> New WK2 and my bottlerocket


nice. i am waiting for the new SRT8 to come out later this year


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Auto for rock crawling and trail riding, manual for mud and sand. Just depends on what you do more of. Or you can fab up a hand throttle for your manual.

Im pissed jeep will not sell the JP5 diesel in the U.S.


----------



## Lastshot (Apr 26, 2008)

Tankerblade said:


> ....stalled, slipped over a rock bounced off the sliders, and as the rear wheels hit it, launched the bed up in the air to do a nose stand and then came down on the side and continued to roll 7 times, ended up with 7 broken vertebrea, cut tendon is his hand among other injuries after waiting 13hrs for an airlift out.... I can get more pics if needed to show this hill.


Damn! 13hours is a loonnnggg time! Glad he made it out alright... This is another incentive to upgrade past the stock cage and get a 4 point harness, it will always be considered money well spent!



GatorB said:


> Im pissed jeep will not sell the JP5 diesel in the U.S.


X2!!!! Who wouldn't want 400ft/lb torque!!! Not to mention the little 2.8 liter gets around 30 mpg in the WRANGLER!!!!:madman: 
If they offered it I'd have to trade in my tj on the spot:blush:


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Lastshot said:


> If they offered it I'd have to trade in my tj on the spot:blush:


Yea, the diesel is the ideal motor for off road but Jeep cant seem to figure that out.

The good new is that the 2012 JK gets the panstar V-6 with 290hp and better mpgs. Out with the Mitsubishi 3.8.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Agwan said:


> thats Pentastar, not panstar.
> 
> and while the 3.8 may have been used in a Mitsubishi at some point in history. the 3.8 is a chrysler design, and built by chrysler.
> 
> ...


...as long as you don't live in the mountains, have larger tires, or pull a trailer.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

GatorB said:


> Yea, the diesel is the ideal motor for off road but Jeep cant seem to figure that out.
> 
> The good new is that the 2012 JK gets the panstar V-6 with 290hp and better mpgs. Out with the Mitsubishi 3.8.


thats Pentastar, not panstar.

and while the 3.8 may have been used in a Mitsubishi at some point in history. the 3.8 is a chrysler design, and built by chrysler.

Its not actually a bad motor. just really not a good motor for the application.

but in a 2 door soft top it does fine.


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

AC/BC said:


> I dont own a Jeep, yet. But, I do want to do a BRUTE conversion to a Wrangler. Someday...


Those are really cool! I've never seen one of those before... Who makes the conversion? Brute??  :thumbsup:


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

Tankerblade said:


> LMAO, your not getting the point i made in other posts. And for the fact, he did know what he was doing, he's be doing this for well over 20years. And yes the type of tranny did have an impact on the issue. have you ever sat on the side of a hill with an auto with it in drive and it not move?? i wonder why? Now sit on the side of the hill with a manual in 1st gear and sit there, wait you cant you have to have the clutch in. and if you dont have the clutch in, you roll back....
> 
> But yes, that group had no business on that hill, be he was the only one capable of getting up that hill without an issue, and he had to winch others up.
> 
> I currently have a 2x4 cherokee and wheel the piss out of it. I go places people have to put in 4wd to be able to get through it. So i do know what im talking about.


new invention, pretty revolutionary. called an e-brake. and telling me i dont know what im talking about is a waste of time.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

clayman29 said:


> Those are really cool! I've never seen one of those before... Who makes the conversion? Brute??  :thumbsup:


AEV


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Tankerblade said:


> Anyway its time i bow out of this conversation,


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tankerblade said:


> haha if you insist. But please post up pic of your rockcrawler and the mods you've done to it with your list of accomplishments and experience. Since apparently your the god and know EVERYTHING about wheeling


This has gotten to be a funny thread...I love how all inTeRwEbZ arguments that dont go as planned drop into the "I know more than you cuz Ive got pics category" :madman:

Someone could be driving a Prius now and used to wheel like a "dirt god" as you put it...ya just never know who you are trying to impress on the wEbZ bro.

Simma donna and chill with life...it goes alot better if you do...

A simple clutch bypass would have been all he needed to be able to start it without pushing in the clutch....

And let me know when you wanna take yer rig thru here with me  its a 5speed ...



















or here..



















and one sittin still ....










have a good one...


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

I kept up with Corvette ZR1s in my 170hp Nissan Pathfinder. I didn't keep up with them when they were actually racing though. We were just cruising on the highway.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Seriously though, when I'm in AZ next year, I'd be glad to have you ride shotgun. I can bring a MTB and we can hit up the bike and 4x4 trails. I'm actually less of an ******* in person.


----------



## Tankerblade (May 6, 2011)

AZG23 said:


> This has gotten to be a funny thread...I love how all inTeRwEbZ arguments that dont go as planned drop into the "I know more than you cuz Ive got pics category" :madman:
> 
> Someone could be driving a Prius now and used to wheel like a "dirt god" as you put it...ya just never know who you are trying to impress on the wEbZ bro.
> 
> ...


As soon as i do my 4x4 swap i will be more then happy to join you on that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tankerblade (May 6, 2011)

alexrex20 said:


> Seriously though, when I'm in AZ next year, I'd be glad to have you ride shotgun. I can bring a MTB and we can hit up the bike and 4x4 trails. I'm actually less of an ******* in person.


Possibly, what run do you do?

I should have my 4x4 swap done, so i can kinda follow you.


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

I was just reading one of the threads on AZVJC...hope yer buddy is ok...if he rebuilds the truck...and for anyone else that wheels...even easy stuff...CAGE IT! It could save your life. And always buckle up..


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

alexrex20 said:


> ...as long as you don't live in the mountains, have larger tires, or pull a trailer.


Derp Derp Derp?

I do live in the mountains. And it comes with 32's and rolls 35's fine. and its a damn jeep. not a dodge ram. so its not really meant to haul a big trailer. but it can haul okay.

I don't own a JK. I've spent ages driving both versions of it in various forms of modifications.

Like I said. in a 2 door soft top its an adequate engine. in a built jeep it may still be adequate. in a wildly built jeep its not. in the 4 door its not.

Do I want a funner engine in the Jeep? something that feels like my old 4.0? of course. but thats the powerplant it has for now. and I don't actually hold out for much more with the new engine.

the 3.8 has more power than the 4.0. but its all in the wrong place in the powerband. so it doesn't do many people a whole lot of good. it has less low end grunt... and I don't see how an even higher tech motor thats even smaller will fix its lack of torque at low RPMs


----------



## Tankerblade (May 6, 2011)

AZG23 said:


> I was just reading one of the threads on AZVJC...hope yer buddy is ok...if he rebuilds the truck...and for anyone else that wheels...even easy stuff...CAGE IT! It could save your life. And always buckle up..


Last time i saw him, he was doing great, walking and gained about 50% of usable motion in his hand after the surgery. As for the truck, he was going to give it to me depending on how much insurance wanted for it. Was going to build a truggy with full exo cage and what not. But the insurance wanted 1k for it...couldnt afford it at the time. So he's going to build up a 4 runner for his wife and build another truck once thats done.

And yes cage it. He had a bar that went across the middle of the back window, i personally think it helped a little in keeping the roof up enough to not crush him...


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

Tankerblade said:


> You guys really dont get the point i am trying to make. And saying to use an Ebrake on a vehicle thats been replaced with upgraded axles and doesnt have an ebrake, yea...thats real helpfull.
> 
> Anyway its time i bow out of this conversation, sure i have a 4x2, but i guess i dont know what im talking about. I guess im not as experienced as all you people with 4x4's! :thumbsup:


obviously its useless talking about rigs with you.

hey and congrats on that 4x2. sounds pretty radical.


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Agwan said:


> thats Pentastar, not panstar.
> 
> and while the 3.8 may have been used in a Mitsubishi at some point in history. the 3.8 is a chrysler design, and built by chrysler.
> 
> ...


You can say that again. 4 door, auto, hardtop, 4.10, 32s is pitiful. Gotta remind myself it's a brick, not a sports car. I can deal with the power when I have no doors/top though.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

TRAUMAhead said:


> You can say that again. 4 door, auto, hardtop, 4.10, 32s is pitiful. Gotta remind myself it's a brick, not a sports car. I can deal with the power when I have no doors/top though.


I had a customer go one Further. he brought his in no top, no doors. no rear seat, no carpet and no spare.

anything to save a pound!


----------



## thejeepguy (Nov 15, 2010)

2000 TJ 4.0
32" bfg's
manual
hard and soft tops
soon to have 2" lift

Newest of 3 jeeps at my house, will be posting the others when I get pics of them.


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Agwan said:


> I had a customer go one Further. he brought his in no top, no doors. no rear seat, no carpet and no spare.
> 
> anything to save a pound!


:lol:

No spare around town would be fine. Gotta be crazy out on the trail without one. If I didn't haul an occasional passenger in the back, I'd probably remove the seats too. Thinking of removing half the seat to make more space for camping/hauling bikes inside/etc.


----------



## gnphiker (May 16, 2011)

Awesome Jeeps!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I got the 37s on a couple days ago.


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

kntr said:


> I got the 37s on a couple days ago.


What sliders are you running?


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

right now the only kind of jeep i could afford would be a high mileage older wrangler but it's too risky. i would know what i would be getting into parts wise and i've been hearing alot about the bad electrical problems along with everything else. i just can't afford those problems.


----------



## Kleetz (Mar 8, 2011)

My 2005 GC Limited.

Quick exterior specs:
Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor (255/75/17)
1.5" Spidertrax spacers
RR 2.25" lift
RR shocks (hate them, looking to replace with OME)
5/8" shackle in place of factory tow hooks
Trail Rated badge on passenger side
8" Shorty antenna 
Yellow 9005 highbeam bulbs
Chrome turn signals (light up amber)
LED license plate lights
De-badged front and rear
20% front window tint

Pics:


----------



## woodasptim (Apr 11, 2011)

From yesterday's ride


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

TRAUMAhead said:


> What sliders are you running?


Rock Hard sliders.

If I did it over I would do Teraflex.


----------



## honglee (Jun 3, 2011)

i have not jeep , just SUV


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

kntr said:


> Rock Hard sliders.
> 
> If I did it over I would do Teraflex.


Thanks. Saw your post in the 37s thread on JKF. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Kleetz said:


>


Nice Jeep. I love how GCs look lifted. Almost makes me want a WK2 over my Rubi.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

my heep of 15+ years:


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

Can't post pics yet, but I have an '06 LJ. Currie 4" lift, antirock, 33s, front prothane coil inserts (poor man's air bumps), Savvy corners and rocker guards, UCF engine skid.. And some other fun stuff. It's my main love. It crawls, and hauls ass through the desert and over whoops.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

After spending the last 10months restoring my '63 Willys, I finished the most important part yesterday...the custom bike trays, now she's complete.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

That is an awesome build, very jealous. I just made a single bike holder off the spare last weekend.


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

FatTireGoose said:


> After spending the last 10months restoring my '63 Willys, I finished the most important part yesterday...the custom bike trays, now she's complete.


Nice flatty! Good job it looks great.


----------



## wrek (Jun 17, 2011)

That Willys is awesome!


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

FatTireGoose said:


>


How do you have the shovel mounted?


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

TRAUMAhead said:


> How do you have the shovel mounted?


A couple 6" bolts welded to the tire mount and a muffler clamp, easy.




























Thanks for all the props guys!


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> ...as long as you don't live in the mountains, have larger tires, or pull a trailer.


Proper gearing seems to be the trick with it. Throwing a set of 4.88's in the 6 speed, or 5.13's in the auto works wonders for the thing. At least on a good set of 35's.


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

FatTireGoose said:


> A couple 6" bolts welded to the tire mount and a muffler clamp, easy.


Thanks. Trying to figure a secure way to mount a shovel on a JK with the stock tire carrier. That looks good, but the JK's tire carrier is plastic. :madman: Read people only using bungies to hold it the same way, but I'd be afraid of the shovel falling off on the freeway.


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

Finally able to post pics!


----------



## CaptainMorg (Jun 25, 2011)

Kleetz said:


> My 2005 GC Limited.
> 
> Quick exterior specs:
> Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor (255/75/17)
> ...


It's sick.. so clean! I have an '02 GC and took off the front Jeep badge not too long ago because it was looking rough, and now I can't get the residue off.. how did you de-badge everything and make it look so nice?

But once again I love your Jeep.. 
props!


----------



## Lavern23 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey KLEETZ nice looking wk. I am interested in the amber turnsignals and the d-ring on the front of your jeep. I have done a few searches but found nothing. can you give me some info on those 2 items.

Thanks,


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i love the LJ!

my 87 Ford CJ7 
EFI 351, Ford 9 front/rear


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's my latest in a long string of Jeep toys: '78 Cherokee Chief I picked up for cheap up in LA. Interior had been redone in the '90s, no rust anywhere, and the TH400 had been recently rebuilt. So far I've completely redone the brake, fuel, and electrical systems including a full wiring harness replacement. Lots of little things like new wheels/tires, rear window motor, etc. Gonna rebuild a new T-case for it, do up a fresh 300hp AMC 360 with fuel injection, get the A/C blowing like a meat locker, and maybe regear the Dana 44s and add some E-Lockers or Truetracs. Has a bent front spring and it pulls hard to the left, so I have some new 4-inch springs on the garage floor for it that are going on next week and I may or may not up the tire size to 33s. After all that is done I have a 4L60E overdrive auto I may drop in it with an Orion T-case from Advance Adapters.

Wife loves this darn thing. She always wants to take it for our family outings on the weekend. I stuff my Thule T2 on the back. Holds my Fuel EX-9 and her wally-world Schwinn. I chuck my 2-year-old's trailer in a Yakima Load Warrior on the roof and put my 7- and 4-year olds' bikes in the cargo area. I have the 2-bike T2 extension that I'll run when my older boys step up to larger bikes.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I got pissed off at Jeep when I wanted a large capacity vehicle around 2001 and they didn't have anything. I went with a Suburban to meet my needs. Then came the Commander, which still fell short in cargo space. I always liked the Cherokee Chief and wished they'd resurrect a similar model, but I don't think they ever will. Pretty amazing how many bikes you fit into your two-door. :thumbsup:


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

I love those old FSJ's, especially the Chief! Very badass rigs.

alexrex20 - Nice '7! Looks fun. I love LJ's too  Modern day scrambler. It handles a little better than the TJ, and has more cargo room. Hell, I'm 6'3" and I can comfortably sleep in the back too!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mJUSTINm said:


> I love those old FSJ's, especially the Chief! Very badass rigs.


Me too. My buddy had a red one that was fully restored and completely custom...then we were hit @ 60mph head on by a 1980 steel-frame Mercedes.

I am thankful to have been in the Jeep - there aren't many cars/trucks/busses that you can take that kind of hit and literally walk away from.

Anyone want to see the pic? I can dig it up...might take a few days.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just traded my 2008 F150 Supercrew on a 2007 Jeep Commander. I'll have to get some pictures to post up, but I'm planning a 2" lift and some bigger tires.


----------



## Arcktik (May 31, 2011)

I miss my jeep now!


----------



## skotsour (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't post pics yet, but I have an '06 LJ black 3in budget boost with 33x10.5x15 tires. I love it, but I'm having a hard time finding a decent spare tire bike rack. I currently have an Allen, but it doesn't seem that secure. Anyone have any luck with the Thule Spare Me or the Yakima Sparetime?


----------



## woodasptim (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## RabEd Ewok (Jul 15, 2011)

I sooooo want a Jeep, only if I lived closer to work so the gas mileage would not kill me.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

Sweet Chief Garagemonkey. My brother in law had a Chief and it rocked. I wanted it when he passed away suddenly back in 2000 but my sis sold it to some stuffer for $400. I was pissed, I would have given her more. Oh well, I had a Scout I was fooling with at the time. I'd post up a pic of my 02 Grand Cherokee but who wants to see a pic of a stock Grand Cherokee. I've had 4 Grand Cherokees, love them.


----------



## skotsour (Jul 13, 2011)

skotsour said:


> I can't post pics yet, but I have an '06 LJ black 3in budget boost with 33x10.5x15 tires. I love it, but I'm having a hard time finding a decent spare tire bike rack. I currently have an Allen, but it doesn't seem that secure. Anyone have any luck with the Thule Spare Me or the Yakima Sparetime?


I ended up buying the Yakima SpareTime. Works perfectly with oversized tires. I've had it for a little over a week and it works perfectly....in case anyone was worrying their pretty little heads over my dilemma...


----------



## sebastian22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, some really awesome Jeeps here. That Willy's and the Chief are just beautiful.

I have a Black 95 YJ on 35" KM2's, RE 4.5" lift, custom cage and sliders, and all that good stuff. made or installed everything myself. I'll post up some pics when im allowed to.

Recently made a custom bike rack for it too.


----------



## sebastian22 (Jul 7, 2011)

And i finally have enough posts to put up some pics...

Heres my 95 YJ...just finished making a bike rack for it. bolted some 1" dia. tube to my custom cargo rack and ordered some cradles and anti-sway kit. came out to $50 total. not bad.




























Rack



















Bike


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

Nice YJ. Looks familiar. You on Jeep Forum?


----------



## sebastian22 (Jul 7, 2011)

mJUSTINm said:


> Nice YJ. Looks familiar. You on Jeep Forum?


YEP! same username. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice rig...but keep those arms and legs INSIDE  your arm wont stop a 4-5000 lb vehicle


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

Haha I thought the same thing when I saw that pic.

Yea I'm on JF too, I knew I recognized the name and YJ. mJUSTINm there as well.


----------



## sebastian22 (Jul 7, 2011)

AZG23 said:


> nice rig...but keep those arms and legs INSIDE  your arm wont stop a 4-5000 lb vehicle


haha yep i know its a major NO-NO. i wasnt even thinking about it at the time, i was just patting the rock and then my friend took the picture and yelled at me to get my hand back inside. natural reaction i guess.


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

Ha. I've seen people who literally thought they could stop a Jeep from rolling while doing that. Happened to us on our last Big Bear run. Climbing up Dishpan and a YJ started to teeter and the guy stuck his arm out and slammed on the brakes. Got too close to being a bad situation.


----------



## tgraham1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't have a picture of it but I have a Sette Hitchit mounted on a 2x4 in the back of my wrangler. 17.5" Hardrock fits perfectly with the passenger seat slid all the way forward.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

My 2005 Jeep TJ and my Giant iguana hardtail


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Putting two and two together, your jeep was in this months JP magazine. I am a friend of Trasborg, we haven't talked in a while though. I liked your article on the jeep.



Garagemonkey said:


> Here's my latest in a long string of Jeep toys: '78 Cherokee Chief I picked up for cheap up in LA. Interior had been redone in the '90s, no rust anywhere, and the TH400 had been recently rebuilt. So far I've completely redone the brake, fuel, and electrical systems including a full wiring harness replacement. Lots of little things like new wheels/tires, rear window motor, etc. Gonna rebuild a new T-case for it, do up a fresh 300hp AMC 360 with fuel injection, get the A/C blowing like a meat locker, and maybe regear the Dana 44s and add some E-Lockers or Truetracs. Has a bent front spring and it pulls hard to the left, so I have some new 4-inch springs on the garage floor for it that are going on next week and I may or may not up the tire size to 33s. After all that is done I have a 4L60E overdrive auto I may drop in it with an Orion T-case from Advance Adapters.
> 
> Wife loves this darn thing. She always wants to take it for our family outings on the weekend. I stuff my Thule T2 on the back. Holds my Fuel EX-9 and her wally-world Schwinn. I chuck my 2-year-old's trailer in a Yakima Load Warrior on the roof and put my 7- and 4-year olds' bikes in the cargo area. I have the 2-bike T2 extension that I'll run when my older boys step up to larger bikes.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Great thread...awesome Jeeps. What's the difference between the Cherokee Chief and the old Wagoneers? Two doors versus four?


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

sho220 said:


> Great thread...awesome Jeeps. What's the difference between the Cherokee Chief and the old Wagoneers? Two doors versus four?


Yeah, I'm the Editor of Jp Magazine, but I'm also an avid mountain biker.

Wagoneer was intro'd in '63 as a four-door in both 2x4 and 4x4 and ran until '91 with many updates and revisions, but essentially the same sheetmetal.

Cherokee was intro'd in '74 and ran until '83. It was a sportier, lower-end model compared with the Wagoneers, which got a bump that year in both luxury and amenities. As with anything Jeep related, it can get a bit convoluted. Essentially the Cherokees were 2-door models, but there are some rare 4-door versions floating around. The standard Cherokee had the same axles as the Wagoneer, while the Cherokee Chief had the wide-track axles and steel metal fender flares line the ones on my white/black '78. To my knowledge, all the Cherokee Chiefs were 2-door...but never say never when it comes to Jeeps.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Garagemonkey said:


> Yeah, I'm the Tech Editor of Jp Magazine, but I'm also an avid mountain biker.
> 
> Wagoneer was intro'd in '63 as a four-door in both 2x4 and 4x4 and ran until '91 with many updates and revisions, but essentially the same sheetmetal.
> 
> Cherokee was intro'd in '74 and ran until '83. It was a sportier, lower-end model compared with the Wagoneers, which got a bump that year in both luxury and amenities. As with anything Jeep related, it can get a bit convoluted. Essentially the Cherokees were 2-door models, but there are some rare 4-door versions floating around. The standard Cherokee had the same axles as the Wagoneer, while the Cherokee Chief had the wide-track axles and steel metal fender flares line the ones on my white/black '78. To my knowledge, all the Cherokee Chiefs were 2-door...but never say never when it comes to Jeeps.


Cool info...thanks! I remember seeing an old Wagoneer called "Cherry Bomb" in some 4x4 rag years ago...have lusted after them ever since.


----------



## jon2219 (Apr 25, 2011)

Getting to the trail should be fun!!!!!


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

wrong one


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

wheelin with a local club









the daily driver 4in lift and 32s


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Updated pic of the '63 Willys. Finally got the bike rack the way I want it, you'd understand if you saw the various pieces I started with.


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

Ooh great thread. Here's my 1997 TJ Sport I've owned since 99'. 
Daily driver and I snowplow about a dozen driveways with it
every winter. Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin. Just turned 100k last month. 
Have owned six different Jeeps over the years but stuck with this one the longest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

ok it dont have JEEP on the hood but jeeps aint really common over here ..... only one guy in our club is rocking a jeep wrangler , most folk run landys - guess its a country thing

mines a 1987 2.5TD land rover - completely stock.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

sebastian22 said:


> And i finally have enough posts to put up some pics...
> 
> Heres my 95 YJ...just finished making a bike rack for it. bolted some 1" dia. tube to my custom cargo rack and ordered some cradles and anti-sway kit. came out to $50 total. not bad.


Hello, Nice custom build. Where can I order those cradles and anti sway kit from?

TIA.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

*2010 Islander 6MT:*



















*Yes, it's the OP's TJ! *


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I just bought my '92 YJ this summer for what I thought was a good deal. It turned out the head was warped, but the problem only showed up after the engine was hot. But, I think I'm finally over the hump and only have maintenance and not repairs to do. It's not going to go off road, it's just meant to drive around on the weekend with the doors and roof off. In fact, the first thing I did was remove the hard top and full doors it came with and sold them.

It also helps my fiance wanted a red Jeep since she's been little, to the point her dad took box, painted it up to look like a Jeep, and then she spent hours sitting in it, imagining she was driving around in her red Jeep.

It's being re-registered in January as a historic vehicle, which will allow me to skip emissions testing.


----------



## Gildnerb (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a 98 TJ. It was my first vehicle I got it for 4k when I was 17. It has 193k miles now and the 4.0 still has loads of power. The trans was rebuilt at 189k and what they say is true. Just. Empty. Every. Pocket. lol ive spent about 1.5-2k in repairs in less than two years Its a love hate relationship


----------



## bmxerben2000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Shuttle anyone?


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

There's a Jeep thread??!! :thumbsup:

Previous:
89 YJ on 35's
92 YJ on 32's
99 XJ on 33's

Current: 
98 XJ. Rubicon Express 3.5", Discos, Bushwacker Flat Flares, Allied Fake Beadlocks,8.25 rear end w/Powertrax locker, Rusty's 1" TCase drop skid, Or-Fab bumpers, KC's, Surco Rack, Rocky Road Outfitters sliders, Iron Rock Offroad Double Shear Track Bar, Maxxis 32's (33's soon)... I'm forgetting some stuff.

Also it's Right Hand Drive. You don't see that every day.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

bmxerben2000 said:


> Shuttle anyone?


Do you have anymore pics of your rack?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

bmxerben2000 said:


> Shuttle anyone?


Is that recent snow? Awesome Cherokee and rack!


----------



## bmxerben2000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks! That is recent snow as of yesterday near Mt. Rainier at about 5000 feet elevation. When I get time I'll post up some photos of the rack.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

bmxerben2000 said:


> When I get time I'll post up some photos of the rack.


Yeah I'd like to see more too. Been wanting to custom fab something similar to the back of my work van. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmxerben2000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here you go. I have since learned that the blue strap is not necessary to keep the bike in. Next version will have a pivot on the bottom tray.
































Dimensions that I used.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Two questions. 

Is the bottom slot set up for 29er wheels and that spacer where your bike is to accomidate a 26? 

And whats going on up top, nothing more than a bungie cord to hold the front wheel to the rack on top of your Jeep?

Thanks, Goose


----------



## bmxerben2000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Slots are set up for 26" wheels and the spacer is for a 24" tire that I used to run on my old bike, however since the design is wheelbase dependent the spacer also helps with shorter wheelbase 26" bikes. The top part of the rack uses the Yakima rubber straps as seen on some of their hitch racks. I've never had one break but I replace them every year just to be on the safe side.


----------



## millslikecruisin (Nov 8, 2011)

Seeing all these awesome looking jeeps is making me want to trade in my car.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

My 2004 TJ, 5spd, no gizmos like cruise and etc.. but the a/c and heater work fantastic.
this is my daily driver and exploring vehicle.

A picture while in colorado, sitting on a 4" lift and 33's


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ That YJ is sick.:thumbsup:


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

My old XJ wag. Nice little truck.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Garagemonkey said:


> Here's my latest in a long string of Jeep toys: '78 Cherokee Chief I picked up for cheap up in LA. Interior had been redone in the '90s, no rust anywhere, and the TH400 had been recently rebuilt. So far I've completely redone the brake, fuel, and electrical systems including a full wiring harness replacement. Lots of little things like new wheels/tires, rear window motor, etc. Gonna rebuild a new T-case for it, do up a fresh 300hp AMC 360 with fuel injection, get the A/C blowing like a meat locker, and maybe regear the Dana 44s and add some E-Lockers or Truetracs. Has a bent front spring and it pulls hard to the left, so I have some new 4-inch springs on the garage floor for it that are going on next week and I may or may not up the tire size to 33s. After all that is done I have a 4L60E overdrive auto I may drop in it with an Orion T-case from Advance Adapters.
> 
> Wife loves this darn thing. She always wants to take it for our family outings on the weekend. I stuff my Thule T2 on the back. Holds my Fuel EX-9 and her wally-world Schwinn. I chuck my 2-year-old's trailer in a Yakima Load Warrior on the roof and put my 7- and 4-year olds' bikes in the cargo area. I have the 2-bike T2 extension that I'll run when my older boys step up to larger bikes.


Wow, where can you find one of those? Congrats on that nice cherokee!


----------



## TrailBound29er (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow .. that old FS Cherokee is absolutely kickass ! :thumbsup:


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

Beep beep its a JEEP!























































psh... what are bikes??


----------



## Gildnerb (Sep 23, 2011)

That front bumper is sick


----------



## 84F150 (Nov 13, 2011)

'72 Wagoneer (sold), 78 Scout (sold). Both were returning to earth slowly, one little rusty bit at a time.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice Jeeps! 

@FatTireGoose: I recall seeing your build thread on one of the Jeep forums last year. VERY nice job!!


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

I am about to pull the trigger on a Thule T2 for my '84 CJ-7.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is a picture. Sorry for the multiple posts, had to up my count to 10 posts!


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

My XJ holding up my bike.



www.b2xj.com


----------



## lv4sndz (Dec 8, 2006)

KAZU said:


> Mine


Defiantly seen the jeep on the left at Highland in the parking lot. They both look sick. Were did you get those front fenders on the jeep to the left???
Mike G.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

For a while, I seemed to be accumulating Cherokees for some reason.










I now use the red one as a winter car (have a mustang for a summer car), and the wife uses the blue one as a driver. I set the (older) black one up with a 3" lift and some armor so I could go a couple of places with it, but I haven't really used it for a few years, just sits in the garage at the cabin.










The disuse is becoming telling, as it's a 96 model year and only has 110k miles on it at this point, lol.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pic of my '63 from last wknd.*


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Bought my first Jeep today. I grabbed an 07 Grand Cherokee outlander Diesel as a family/daily/tow vehicle. Seems pretty nice so far, but its not a real Jeep, it is 2wd.



First day driving it around was today , averaged 24 MPG. Dam this thing is sweet.


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

Just got the Willy's back last week. 
It's been rotting in my driveway for the past 7 years.
I bought it back in 1991. Fixed it up to run well and have
many memories driving out to Colorado and using it for 
the winter in Utah. Many trips to Shasta.
It's now back up and running.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

^^ Don't know how i can follow up that beauty, but here's my girl.
Bikes used to ride up top, until the roof kept getting higher & higher. Now they ride inside.









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I've owned 3 Jeeps and I miss two of them pretty badly. I plan to get another Wrangler prior to summer 2012, but I think I'll have to get something 07 and up so I can get the 4 door since we have two kids in car seats. I am really not a fan of them, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I'll just make my upgrades and get it looking the way it should.

Funny story..... one of the Jeep Wagoneers that is in the new Harold and Kumar flick was mine. I had an 82 and early last year I was having some work done at my mechanics and one of the producers of the movie saw it and made me an offer I couldn't pass up. I can only assume it was the one they blew up since they bought it and didn't rent it from me. I miss that one a TON. 

Also had a Cherokee that I don't miss. It got me where I needed to get to, but it just wasn't me. My 94 YJ was my favorite and I'll miss that one for a long time.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

wow, there are some awesome Jeeps in this thread. I've owned a YJ, a TJ, and recently, a JK. For the bikes, I actually use a Thule Raceway trunk rack just rigged up to my spare. Works like a charm and looks nice too.

Here are a couple of my mainly (as in not yet modified) stock JK. Soon to come are a 2.5" Teraflex kit, and some Duratrac 33's!! I already hacked down the front bumper and added the stubbies to make some room for them! Probably add another skid or two underneath just to be safe as well.

Happy wheelin...on two or four!



















and for those who just can't leave well enough alone..some plastidip on the stockers...


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

My 2010 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Mountain Ed.

This is my 12th jeep and I love it as much as the others. However, I do miss the turn radius on the 2 doors!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

84F150 said:


> '72 Wagoneer (sold), 78 Scout (sold). Both were returning to earth slowly, one little rusty bit at a time.


I do love that Scout!


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

The day I brought it home:








First thing I did was get the rack on:








I'm going to replace the rack one of these days, my full-squish doesn't fit well:








Loved it this winter when we had crazy (for Dallas) snow and ice:


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

heres my lil 48.


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Buddha43 said:


> heres my lil 48.


You sir, win the internets.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

loki_racer said:


> You sir, win the internets.


OK? Thanks! I guess?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Love that 48! +repz to you


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

namaSSte said:


> wow, there are some awesome Jeeps in this thread. I've owned a YJ, a TJ, and recently, a JK. For the bikes, I actually use a Thule Raceway trunk rack just rigged up to my spare. Works like a charm and looks nice too.
> 
> Here are a couple of my mainly (as in not yet modified) stock JK. Soon to come are a 2.5" Teraflex kit, and some Duratrac 33's!! I already hacked down the front bumper and added the stubbies to make some room for them! Probably add another skid or two underneath just to be safe as well.
> 
> ...


Did you plastidip them yourself? How much, roughly does that cost? I like!

I've got a 2009 JKU. Will post pics soon, need more posts. Just have 33's on it.

I've had a 1999 WJ 2" lift, 32's
Also my first 1989 YJ, 2" lift, 32's


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Also worried about using my current spare tire bike rack. With the larger, and the tires I have on are heavy, I'm worried about the welds on the JK's tailgate coming loose. I'm at the Max, actually over, the recommended weight for the tailgate.

I've got a receiver hitch basket, that I can strap the MB down on or even buy the insert for the baskets.


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Found a bike mount attachment for cargo baskets at Tractor Supply. $24. Just loops that bolt in for the tire to go into. You can use both loop for one bike (front/rear) or both side by side for two bikes.I've got rails on my basket, going to see if I can just tie them down and see what movement I get before I spend the money.


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Still waiting


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

To have enough posts to post pics! I think this is it.

My 09 JKU


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

03 TJ sport with some stuff








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JeepBoy (Jan 29, 2012)

slvrathlon said:


> ^^^
> ]


Hey youre on CF what a small world!!

Id post my jeep but i cant post links or pictures yet :skep:

cherokeeforum. c o m /f46/project-money-pit-114586/


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

Buddha43 said:


> heres my lil 48.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

Tossed a lift and some new wheels/tires on the Chief recently. Next up is front and rear air lockers and fuel injection. I'll probably swap out the black Sidebiter wheels for something that doesn't disappear like a black hole. Maybe some vintage slots if I can find some 15x8s with the right bolt pattern and back spacing.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

Here's my setup. Super happy with it.


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

lv4sndz said:


> Defiantly seen the jeep on the left at Highland in the parking lot. They both look sick. Were did you get those front fenders on the jeep to the left???
> Mike G.


I made them.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Garagemonkey said:


> Your "lil '48" looks more like a "lil '50-'52 M-38".
> 
> Glovebox in the dash and battery lid in the cowl are the giveaways. There's probably traces of the tool indents on the passenger-side unless somebody has done bodywork over 'em in the past.
> 
> Nice little Willys!


Thanks, I dig it!
Welp, its registered as a 1948 CJ-2b. The previous owners mighta swapped some stuff around for all I know.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

I picked the wrong winter to pull the motor on my '63 Willys. Logic was; the cold months would be good down-time to do the work...who knew we weren't gonna have a "winter" this year.

All these 65deg days in western NC and I coulda been out playing.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

FANtastic start to a new page!


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is my 73 Jeep Commando...quite the machine!


----------



## JeepBoy (Jan 29, 2012)

MTSHANK said:


> Here is my 73 Jeep Commando...quite the machine!


My god. I want that. :thumbsup:

Or one like this:


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)

mine is mostly stock...I do have a 4" Alcan Leaf lift and done a D30 disc conversion.
I will be redoing all of the wiring this summer/fall and getting it repainted

I need get a rack for it to haul my bikes to the mountain


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

That OD one looks a little like my old '73!


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

A picture of my TJ from 2 years back. I've changed a few more things since then.


----------



## JeepBoy (Jan 29, 2012)

Well since I can post pictures now..

When I first got her:









Then she got some paint and a rack and doorless mod.









Then a 4.5" lift but was still rolling on some 225..pretty funny looking. 









Then some nice 31's to fit her nicely. Once day she's going to be an expedition rig. And the sides got some protection as well as some rust repair.









Then a snorkel. And thats my bike I was given the other day for 20 bucks. And I took it out for a quick ride..Needless to say its going to get bastardered up like my Jeep. - I did everything on mine. - 









There she is. 4.5 bpack with tbird coils, everything was done by me, made by me. & just like my Jeep, I'm looking forward to doing and learning and not going to a shop to do my repairs. :thumbsup:


----------



## JeepBoy (Jan 29, 2012)

Garagemonkey said:


> That OD one looks a little like my old '73!


Throw on some sliders, Xj flares and paint the grill and you got a match!!


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

*Old and currently for sale:*










*New:*


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

jkirkpatri said:


> *New:*


Dozer or Crush? Both colors are awesome! I just ordered a Dozer JKU Sahara last week. They said 6-8 weeks, but from perusing the forums, looks like it could be anywhere from 3-12 weeks. Let's hope for 3!


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

DOZER!!! Colour looks more orangish at night, and definately brighter yellow in the day. Crush was just way too orange and the wife is big on the name - DOZER! Our vanity plate actually says DOZER (wife's choice as it's her Jeep)


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Got a 2010 Rubicon last year. It's my third wrangler. Had to get the bike rack and kayak rack on there first.
Have big plans for lift, tires, bumper, armor, etc!!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Got some new shoes for mine this weekend. You can only spot the steering wheel in one of the pics, but it's still on the wrong side. :thumbsup::


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> Got some new shoes for mine this weekend. You can only spot the steering wheel in one of the pics, but it's still on the wrong side. :thumbsup::


Actually your whole front end steering linkages are backwards as well.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Not just backwards. You have no idea how hard it is to find an adjustable double shear track bar for this thing. :lol: Iron Rock Offroad for the win!

Oh and the windshield wipers go the other way too. :thumbsup:


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

I hear good things about those Duratracs.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Awesome reviews. I drove them in the snow for the first time today, and I'm completely impressed. Crazy traction in the snow. I had Maxxis Bighorns before, and these are WAY quieter on the pavement, way smoother, and WAY better in the snow. I realized that I do way more snow than mud, and MT's suck in the snow. I live up a dirt road in snow country. 
They truly seem to be somewhere between an AT and an MT... I think Goodyear nailed it with these. For a weekend warrior that will see pavement as well as get abused on the trail, I can't think of a better tire. 
Only a 2-ply sidewall though, so we'll see if that becomes an issue...


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Duratracs on the Jeep and Duractracs on the Taco, both C range. Excellent tires!


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

My friend poked a hole in his duratracs... on the way to the trail haha


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Let's hope that's a fluke. :lol: 

My commute this morning... I'm impressed with these things!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmxerben2000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody headed to Moab Easter Jeep Safari? Bringing the bike too? I know I am!


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

I am! I was planning on doing some MTBing... but probably wont due to recent injury


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

My pile of parts 92 Wrangler YJ, its like the bike dose not see paved roads


----------



## magarnigel (Feb 16, 2008)

Love the Metalcloaks. I have them on my Jeep too.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

the rears are set #1 for the YJ full coverage style and minor wheel base stretch. Also have set going on my Dad's TJ this week


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Got the Thule hitch rack this weekend. I feel much better not having that stress on the rear tire, brackets, and door.
Had to modify the rack a bit. Had a buddy weld an additional piece of tubing to the hitch bar so the rack cleared the tire when folded up.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice rig jeepergirl. I considered having an extension welded in, but I opted for the NSR as it clears the spare and holds my fat bike. If I did not have the fattie, I would have does the extension weld (used to have a Küat).
What roof rack are you using?


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

ooh, nice!

I have the Kargo Master Kongo Cage on this jeep. No drilling required. I had a Garvin Industries rack on my 99 Wrangler and that seemed a bit more stable. It may have appeared more stable because I had a basket on the Garvin rack and only have crossbars on the Kargo Master.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks! Just may pick one of those up!


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

sweet. Freedom panels come off easy peasy too with this rack.


----------



## LifeIsGoodInColorado (Apr 16, 2012)

I only have to haul 3 bikes with my Jeep so I got a Yakima HighLite. Fast and easy to install and weighs next to nothing which makes it easy to haul up to my 3rd floor condo. I did, however, replace the hinge bolt with a stainless coupler lock to better secure my bikes. Not nearly as secure or cool to look at as many of the rigs you ladies and gents have posted pics of, but it gets the job done...for now.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's mine. Love both!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Bacons what rack is that?


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

North Shore Rack. There's quite a few reviews for it in this forum. Great rack for the Wrangler owner (or owner of a vehicle with a gate mounted spare).


----------



## Black Cladsman (Apr 21, 2012)

very cool rack and wrangler!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Saw this today in a local parking lot.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Damn that guy has the setup!


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, I think I'm in love.


----------



## sandplasma (May 12, 2012)

I bought this baby last year in order to beat the Chicago snows. My luck that the past winter was the dryest in a long time. *sigh*

I havent taken it off roading but its more than ready with D44 rear and 2 inch lift on MTRs. I also need to get a bike rack!

Seems I cant post images yet.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

*Ready for vacation!*

Here's my latest rack mod. I simply fab'ed a piece of 2" tubing to receive my Thule T2 Add-On, and bolted it to the underside of the 2" tubing of the hitch rack. (The 2" tubing of the hitch rack was too thick for the Add-On to slide in.)

With two young children now, we will need the extra luggage space. And I still need to be able to bring the bikes, of course!


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Slowly getting the XJ ready to be my support rig in July:


----------



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

*Spare tire covers?*

Has anybody seen any cool mountain biking themed spare tire covers for Wranglers? I'd love to find one of those cartoon endo graphics or a kokopelli biking, etc. Any leads for me?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

sbermhb said:


> Has anybody seen any cool mountain biking themed spare tire covers for Wranglers? I'd love to find one of those cartoon endo graphics or a kokopelli biking, etc. Any leads for me?


"Life Is Good" makes tire covers. Maybe if enough people ask them to transfer their MTB t-shirt logo to a tire cover? I'd buy one...


----------



## Cruiseman (Sep 6, 2007)

FatTireGoose said:


> Just finished my '63 Willys restoration. All I'm missing is the bike rack, gonna build that next week.


Every time I see one of these I get the itch.. I'm on my 4th jeep.. this time a 08 jk 2dr.. but I've been trying to convince the wife on a need for a old flat fender.. Your ride is nice!!


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Cruiseman said:


> Every time I see one of these I get the itch.. I'm on my 4th jeep.. this time a 08 jk 2dr.. but I've been trying to convince the wife on a need for a old flat fender.. Your ride is nice!!


Thanks. That pic is a year old just after the initial resto, here's what she looks like now with new paint, tires/wheels and bike-rack.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

FatTireGoose, that right there is one of the best looking Willys I've seen. Great job.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

I shouldn't have even looked at this thread. Now I just wanna cry. 
We're definitely a Jeep family - my wife drives an '06 two door Unlimited, my son has built up a series of increasingly capable serious off road rigs and I'd been driving an '03 Liberty and planning on getting a new Unlimited, but was waiting until they came out with the Pentastar engine. Then my employer for the past 26 years started going down and I held off. They shutdown for good last November. Then, 3 months ago the Liberty blew a head gasket for the second time and we decided to park it for good rather than pouring more money into it, leaving me without a vehicle. We finally had to give in and buy a new vehicle recently, and we both wanted that Unlimited, especially now that they've got the orange color I always wanted, but there was no way we could afford it or the gas it would consume. So what did I end up with? A stupid Ford Focus hatchback. :madman: Quite a bit less expensive and gets good mileage, but what a letdown. I guess it's ok as far as cars go, but it's got way too many bell and whistles, mediocre acceleration and just feels wimpy. I always enjoyed greeting other Wrangler drivers when I drove my wife's LJ, but now I just feel embarrassed when I see a Wrangler and I'm driving a Focus. Please, forgive me...
My only hope for a JK now is an unexpected inheritance or winning the lottery.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Sarguy said:


> Excellent!





loki_racer said:


> FatTireGoose, that right there is one of the best looking Willys I've seen. Great job.


Thank you.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Just finished rebuilding the motor, and just in time to ride!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

IMAG0512 by terrasmak mine is the red one , 07 Grand Cherokee diesel Overland


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

terrasmak said:


> IMAG0512 by terrasmak mine is the red one , 07 Grand Cherokee diesel Overland


His and her? Or you couldn't decide on color?


----------



## ArmedSuspect (Aug 10, 2012)

i got into jeeps in the mid-90's. at the moment i only own two, '07 JK and an '84 CJ7. JK is my DD and the CJ is in the process of a rebuild.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's mine.
Looking for a way to carry the bike on spare tire.
Any ideas?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

****************NGqqiP

this will solve that problem.

Edit.

Apparently I can't post a link to LETMEGOOGLETHATFORYOU

So yeah.

Google that.

Amazing thing, this internet.


----------



## 900Black (Apr 16, 2012)

You guys might need the site of onsalejeepparts dot com for future reference.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

2012 Overland w Hemi


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

armoredsaint said:


> 2012 Overland w Hemi


I like your Fiat. Just kidding.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

loki_racer said:


> I like your Fiat. Just kidding.


haha - it's actually the chassis from the Mercedes ML from the DaimlerChrysler days 

i added a borla exhaust last month, so now i can scare all the soccer moms at the mall with my minivan 

Borla Exhaust 2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee Hemi - YouTube


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

armoredsaint said:


> haha - it's actually the chassis from the Mercedes ML from the DaimlerChrysler days
> 
> i added a borla exhaust last month, so now i can scare all the soccer moms at the mall with my minivan
> 
> Borla Exhaust 2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee Hemi - YouTube


You sir are a bastard. That is one sick sounding Jeep. HEMI 5.7?

I had to put my Hemi in storage a year ago. I open this video once a week to listen to be baby. Thanks for making me home sick even a little more.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

luv dem Willys!









:thumbsup:










working on a spare tire/bike rack combo.


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

mtbr has the two sharpest Willys ever.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Budda, beautiful Willys! I'm about to put a top on my '63 and need to go with a rear bike rack, 
can you post some pics of how/where exactly you attached your square receiver to the bumper/frame.

Thnx, Goose


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks!

FTG, the original frame supports were missing when I got it, the original owner was going to install a 2nd fuel tank in the rear, so I just used some square tube to replace the triangular c-channel frame supports.
then just retrofit a 2" receiver to the bolt on tow plate that was already on the frame, its a bit sloppy, but its strong.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

'87 MJ I used to have. Home-made sliders and rear bumper, I managed to fit 34x10.5 Swamper LTBs with 1.5" coil spacers, hockey puck bumpstops, and trimmed inner fenders.

I miss it every single day


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^^ Sweet! I love those MJ's!

I'll have to post up pics of my ZJ soon.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Buddha43 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> FTG, the original frame supports were missing when I got it, the original owner was going to install a 2nd fuel tank in the rear, so I just used some square tube to replace the triangular c-channel frame supports.
> then just retrofit a 2" receiver to the bolt on tow plate that was already on the frame, its a bit sloppy, but its strong.


Thanks, looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeep on bike race duty


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice XJ.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Here's my 2005 Rocky Mountain Edition TJ in it's typical summer setup.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

That is a sweet set up with your XJ. I miss mine. Had over 325K miles but the floorboards were rusting out, had no airbags, and really wasn't safe to drive to work or off road anymore.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

My Kuat NV w/12 Fuel EX8


----------



## brianwon (Jun 2, 2012)

my supercharged 09 JKU


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Hitting the bike trail this morning.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

On my way to ride today, beautiful WNC fall weather! :thumbsup:


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

FatTireGoose,

I better be first on your list of people to call if you ever decide to sell that.


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

FatTireGoose said:


> On my way to ride today, beautiful WNC fall weather! :thumbsup:


That is great! Do you have any more pics of your Jeep?

*EDIT* Sorry, just saw the other post with the pics. Nice Jeep!


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

clayman29 said:


> That is great! Do you have any more pics of your Jeep?
> 
> *EDIT* Sorry, just saw the other post with the pics. Nice Jeep!


A couple pics from this weekend. Finally mounted the doors.:thumbsup:


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just picked this up this weekend. 01 Limited with 41k on the clock. Haven't had a jeep since I had a wrangler in high school, so I'm stoked!


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

rob1035 said:


> Just picked this up this weekend. 01 Limited with 41k on the clock. Haven't had a jeep since I had a wrangler in high school, so I'm stoked!


That is one sweet ride. Must have been sitting under a rock for a few years most of the Cherokees are in the 100K mileage range now. Been driving the same Cherokee for the past 13 years and don't see a replacement for it in the near future. Enjoy the find.


----------



## ATown17 (Nov 6, 2012)

99 Sahara TJ with 4" overall lift and 33" tires. We made a cheap and reliable hitch-mounted rack out of a $50 Harbor Freight cargo tray by bolting two truck bed fork mounts to it (can't find a pic) and it holds two 29ers nicely with room for front wheels and some gear.
















We mainly use this Yakima though.


----------



## Black Cladsman (Apr 21, 2012)

Nevermind
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lavern23 (Jun 26, 2011)

Rob1035, that is one clean Jeep. I had one I put 270,000 miles on and still didn't use any oil between changes. I still see it daily and the couple has taken it from KY to FL 4 times.


----------



## Black Cladsman (Apr 21, 2012)

crux said:


> That is one sweet ride. Must have been sitting under a rock for a few years most of the Cherokees are in the 100K mileage range now. Been driving the same Cherokee for the past 13 years and don't see a replacement for it in the near future. Enjoy the find.


Ditto. Same thing here. Mine just hit 160K.Enjoy it, it will last you at least 100K more if you take care of it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Black Cladsman (Apr 21, 2012)

Heres my XJ during my move in May.... somewhere in Indiana. 

All Yakima stuff on the roof except for the cargo bag. Sorry i left the mtb behind to ride my favorite trail one last time before the official last move out date.

Mechanic who changed the oil the day before said he had never seen a Cherokee squatt that much, even his own! Note I had two large dogs with me too, you can see the leashes in my hand. The jeep pulled like a champ and surpassed my expectations!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

crux said:


> That is one sweet ride. Must have been sitting under a rock for a few years most of the Cherokees are in the 100K mileage range now. Been driving the same Cherokee for the past 13 years and don't see a replacement for it in the near future. Enjoy the find.


Definitely a great find! My '97 ZJ is about to hit 163k. Still runs perfect, but 15 New England winters have taken their toll.

And yeah, there's no replacement for an XJ!! If Jeep brought that back with no changes except for the Pentastar drivetrain, they'd make a killing.


----------



## wvjeeper (Oct 3, 2008)

FatTireGoose, I have a PTO set up laying in my building that would look sweet on that thing. By the way the Jeep is a beauty.


----------



## roadgamethes (Nov 24, 2012)

yeah, i think so, Jeep not running at the moment, but should be good to go in 4 weeks.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

wvjeeper said:


> FatTireGoose, I have a PTO set up laying in my building that would look sweet on that thing. By the way the Jeep is a beauty.


Thanks jeeper, I don't need it but know where you could unload it if it's for sale.


----------



## wvjeeper (Oct 3, 2008)

It is for sale. I have had two flatties and this was on the last one and I decided to keep it because you just don't see them any more. And I'm trying to thin out my Jeep parts collection.


----------



## wvjeeper (Oct 3, 2008)

first try at posting a picture on here, so here goes.
Before, headed on a Yak trip.


After, changed out to 33's and taking some lift off to make it a little more road friendly. I am turning the old girl back into my daily driver and the 4 cylinder doesn't like the 35's to well.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

First-time Jeep owner as of yesterday!!! :thumbsup:

Traded a mile'd-out work truck for it....can't wait to get it dirty! Def needs to be gone through, wiring is horrendous on the lights & stereo, so curious what other surprises I'll find


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. Its just a plain jane Cherokee but I absolutely love it. No major plans, just keep it nice and drive it for as long as I can!

A ton of great looking Jeeps in this thread for sure!


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

Wow I didn't know this thread existed! I'm on my 8th Jeep currently. Here is the most recent picture from our Thanksgiving trip Jeeping to cut a Christmas tree in Monticello, Biking in Cortez, and Dinner in Moab on the way home.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Shark said:


> First-time Jeep owner as of yesterday!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Traded a mile'd-out work truck for it....can't wait to get it dirty! Def needs to be gone through, wiring is horrendous on the lights & stereo, so curious what other surprises I'll find


lose the stinger. :thumbsup: unless you're planning on some serious wheelin'.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Some sweet rides here. 

MIne's a 98 TJ with a Dodge 5.9/45RE/Stak D300. Custom 3 link/4-link, built everything myself. 









Wife's 98 XJ









I use the truck for bike and Jeep hauling.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

mfisher1971 said:


> lose the stinger. :thumbsup: unless you're planning on some serious wheelin'.


Edit:....
Seems the stinger on jeeps is kinda like bar-emds on MTB's.....some guys hate em, some love em.... I haven't decided yet. Might be a good place to mount a bike to?....lol

Yah, previous owner stuck it on there....in process of going through everything, fixed toe-in yesterday, and did oil change in motor and Trans so far.


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

2008 JK with my Hardrock Disc (now stolen.....). 1.75" lift with 32" Falken Rocky Mt ATS, running AirAid cold air intake, MXRP cat-back exhaust, JVC in-dash with infinty 12" where the back seat used to be. Dad runs a 2013 Grand Cherokee, grandpa runs a 54 CJ-5. I've also had 93 ZJ, 92 XJ, and a 66 CJ-5 Tuxedo Park. Sure wish I still had that one.... 

Cheers


----------



## stu4372 (Dec 23, 2012)

Makes we want a jeep now


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

love jeeps... 2010 rubi 2 dr 6 spd daily driver here

here's pic reinforcing the susp. and axles.










run 33's since i drive it every day. though when the engine dies might go nuts and swap in a v8 with a set of currie axles. run it then with a lcg left and 37" tires.

Currie Enterprises CJ Axle Parts


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Hit a milestone in my XJ today


----------



## Moose512 (Jun 7, 2008)

Two of my favorite things...bikes and Jeeps.

When I am not on the singletrack I like to play on the rocks.

Local pic at Table Mesa...









Rocks outside Moab...









Outside St. George, Utah.









Oldie of my GC and Klein's in Moab in the mid 90's









37's or 40's? Side by side.









One of my TJ


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Picked up a 2012 2-Door Rubicon last March...great to explore Colorado off the highway.


----------



## JeepDave (Jul 21, 2012)

i'll play along


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Black Sahara is the wife's 03 inca is mine







Rubi front d44 5:13's chromo shafts ARB. D44 rear 35 spline Detroit and chromo's long arms and 35in km2's







My daily driver 04 WJ


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I've never owned a Wrangler but I've always liked them. With a daughter turning 15 and me HATING to climb in to my BMW 335i after riding, I was thinking about picking up a used one as a third car.

I checked out the prices and...WHOA! Those things hold their value more than any other car I can think of. Is it the cult attraction or are they just that good of a vehicle?

A 2007 LOADED BMW 328i has the same KBB value as a bare bones Jeep Wrangler of the same year and mileage! We're talking a BMW with automatic, AC, Nav, Bluetooth, sunroof, leather compared to a manual transmission Wrangler whose most impressive option is "rear seat." LOL. No AC, steel wheels, etc.

Cult status indeed! (but I still want one!)


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

KevinGT said:


> I checked out the prices and...WHOA! Those things hold their value more than any other car I can think of. Is it the cult attraction or are they just that good of a vehicle?
> 
> Cult status indeed! (but I still want one!)


They are very seasonal. I paid 19,000 for my Audi a4 years ago and 3 years later it took forever to get 7 grand out of it. I bought a 99 jeep wrangler Sahara for 3800 last December and put a CD player, new top, and polished the wheels. In may it sold for 8,800 within 10 hours of posting on CL.


----------



## acctnut (Dec 1, 2008)

*zj in snow*










Pretty much stock ZJ with OME spring, Bilsteins, mountain/snowflakes, 242, CB, new parts all over it.


----------



## acctnut (Dec 1, 2008)

*zj in snow*










Pretty much stock ZJ with OME spring, Bilsteins, mountain/snowflakes, 242, CB, new parts all over it.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

My first wrangler before







And almost finished


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Currently getting re-painted:
1985 CJ7


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Beautiful Jeeps in here. Great taste in modding guys. 

Have an 04' GC now I don't ever want to get rid of anytime soon.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

KevinGT said:


> I checked out the prices and...WHOA! Those things hold their value more than any other car I can think of. Is it the cult attraction or are they just that good of a vehicle?


Only other vehicle holding their value that well is a Toyota Tacoma. I have considered selling my 96 Cherokee a number of times now. Problem is trying to replace it with something that capable, functional, reliable and fun to drive at a reasonable price point. So for the time being the Cherokee will remain in the garage. Wranglers are expensive and the iconic Jeep when ever someone mentions "Jeep". The old boxy Cherokees can be found at a lower price point and can be modified to with little suspension work to be more than capable bagging any number of peaks in Colorado and yet still drive on a daily basis. Only downside is the unibody construction but can be modded also. Not trying to take anything away from the Wranglers or CJ as they are capable in there own right.


----------



## ATown17 (Nov 6, 2012)

99 Sahara TJ with 4 inches of lift on 33's. It's my brother's DD. Just picked up a set of JK shocks and coils to replace the coil spacers we have now. Should add another inch or so and much more travel since it's currently on stock shocks. If it works as planned, it'll be 3.5" of suspension lift (about as high as I'd like to go since we have a 2"body lift) for $100.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

ATown17 said:


> 99 Sahara TJ with 4 inches of lift on 33's. It's my brother's DD. Just picked up a set of JK shocks and coils to replace the coil spacers we have now. Should add another inch or so and much more travel since it's currently on stock shocks. If it works as planned, it'll be 3.5" of suspension lift (about as high as I'd like to go since we have a 2"body lift) for $100.
> 
> Sharp TJ. The front JK's will give you around a inch over stock but the rears won't fit.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

*Recent pic*


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Sold mine today.

'97 ZJ, 3" lift, 31" Duratracs, 4.0/242 163k miles.

Owned it since '01 and 41k miles.

Sad to see it go, but I just don't need it anymore. My next Jeep (if there IS a next Jeep) at some undetermined point in the future will be a Pentastar JK.

I hope the new owner enjoys it as much as I did.


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

StuntmanMike said:


> Sold mine today.
> 
> '97 ZJ, 3" lift, 31" Duratracs, 4.0/242 163k miles.
> 
> ...


you just sold your zj, and i was sooo close to buying one this weekend, except the owner kept trying to change the deal even once i offered him a better deal he kept bsing me til finally i told him to go have a nice life...


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

henry9419 said:


> you just sold your zj, and i was sooo close to buying one this weekend, except the owner kept trying to change the deal even once i offered him a better deal he kept bsing me til finally i told him to go have a nice life...


That's a shame. Don't worry though, there are literally millions of them out there, I'm sure you'll find another with no trouble.

As a former owner, let me give you one little piece of advice: GET THE V8! The mpg hit will be minimal between the 5.2 and 4.0, but the 5.2 will be so much nice to drive, especially if you live in hilly country or larger tires are planned. That 4.0 was okay around town, but was a slug on the highway. Even with 3.73 gears, with the 31's it could barely get out of it's own way. Passing and merging needed to be planned well ahead.

Don't let the fulltime 4wd of the 5.2's scare you, it's easy enough to swap in the 2wd tranfer case, guys do it all the time on JeepForum. I even did the swap on my 4.0, as it originally came with the fulltime case.

And I still see mine every day - it was my neighbor who bought it. Very odd seeing it parked in front of my house still, but with different plates on it.


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## ferdis (Feb 13, 2013)

My JK


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Selling mine! SF Bay Area. Love this Jeep but I just don't drive it enough. 2010 Jeep Rubicon with 16xxx miles, automatic,removable hard top with removable Freedom Panels, Kongo Cage rack with kayak saddles and basket, Sirius XM Radio, transmission cooler, tow package with dual electrical connectors, transferable service plan, Husky floor mats. asking $25K OBO


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

From TJ to JK. Just bought my new Commando Green and am loving it!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Nothing special , was thinking about picking up a 5 door wrangler , slapping on 37s with a 4 inch lift but dunno how well that will hold up as a daily driver lol .. But im enjoying the JGC . Heres mine so far, got a few more things to add to it soon .


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

The Gipper. Still haven't figured out how I'm going to carry the bikes. Guess I'll finally have to get a hitch rack.









Neuner - love that 7!


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Got a new Jeep for the wife.


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

Its been awhile since Ive posted in here:


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

*Here's my XJ*








I normally just fold the seat down and throw the bike in the back. But I'm building a new bike that I just don't want to throw around. So now I have to find a way to transport it. I have a hitch and a hitch rack from my other vehicle I'll try first.

If you want to check out the entire build, here's the link to the album. It's not completely finished but I'm taking a break on it for now. All the major stuff is done, it's all minor stuff now.


----------



## dorkboy69 (Mar 8, 2013)

hidperf looking good, I miss my 93 cherokee they can go through anything


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

dorkboy69 said:


> hidperf looking good, I miss my 93 cherokee they can go through anything


Thanks. This was my first 4wd and first 4wd build. I bought it with a 3" lift and 31x10.5s. Took it out one time and wanted more and it just went from there.

I took it on it's first off-road test early last year and it went over everything I came across including some steep dirt climbs, pretty big rock formations, and even a pair of downed trees that were slick with mud. I'm getting it ready for a trip out west one day so I can hit up Colorado and Utah (Moab of course).


----------



## khomes7 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Bike hauler*


----------



## LRichey0122 (Jan 1, 2013)

My former 07 Wrangler...nothing fancy...custom axles, custom 4" lift, finishlinewest bumpers and rails.....picture was before bumpers!


----------



## Kiwi Krawler (Apr 5, 2013)

*jeep*

Here is my bike hauler. Usually fold down the back seat, and lay the bike down. It is fun to take the bike on a up hill jeep run, and bike back down.


----------



## InvertChaos (Apr 24, 2013)

Still waiting on my bike to get here, but here is my TJ!




























Still trying to figure out where I'll put the bike...


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

OldZaskar said:


> The Gipper. Still haven't figured out how I'm going to carry the bikes. Guess I'll finally have to get a hitch rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy snap that's clean!!! what year? gimme something LOL

i just got my '81 on the road, it's in good shape but doesn't look like your picture, i got a loooong ways to go

FWIW i have a hitch rack, but needed to get a hitch extension to clear the rear tire


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good lord, being a Jeep guy how did I miss this one?

Dad had a couple Jeeps when I was growing up and that is when I was hooked.

Then




Cant fint the pics of my first 78 CJ-5 which was a wreck that I brought back to life. But here is a shot of my Buddy Dennis' 84 CJ-7 & my 79 CJ-7 on Red Beach where the MP's kick us off for "offroading".


When the Rubicon came out for the 03 model I wanted one. Here are a couple of my current Jeep an 04 Rubi.


With one of those useless manual transmissions.


Cant forget the bike shot!


----------



## smbundy13 (Apr 29, 2013)

here is my jeep.. 2012 JK rubi.. bought it new in July as a congrats present to myself...



The jeep is crazy nice... I had an 07 two door but the new motor and trans in this one blows the 07 out of the water...

also, please note that the Chrome gas cover has since been switched to black.. just dont have a picture of the jeep since then...

also, last week I bought a mtb.. trek stache 8 29er. been on a couple rides out at my local trails at Oak Mountain in birmingham... amazing..

I am using a yakima Spare Time bike rack and so far it is pretty good...


----------



## kcmtb (May 3, 2013)

pyrotyro said:


> Its been awhile since Ive posted in here:
> [/URL]


Im straightsix over on JF, I'm always drooling over your jeep pics in the xj wheelin pics thread!


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

*My 2012 Libby*

I love this Jeep, I didn't buy her to go off road but rather to stay on road when we get hit with lake effect snow, and this winter She Did not let me down once!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

From an after work ride one recent evening


----------



## JeepDave (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's a few pics of some of my jeeps


----------



## smbundy13 (Apr 29, 2013)

is there anyone else with a JK that uses a spare tire rack? I am just wondering if your tailgate is ok with the added weight of the rack?

thanks.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a Yakima spare tire mount on my jk. No problems in about a year. I have it mounted to a 33" tire, stock tire carrier. I do think I've heard of people saying they've had trouble with the tire carrier were it mounts to the tail gate on a jeep forum; jkowners.com or jk forum.com. 
I've only had 1 bike at a time on there, and have to use a Yakima top tube due to the bikes frame design. It swings bad when I accelerate or brake so I tie the bike to the vertical portion of the rack to prevent that.


----------



## ArmedSuspect (Aug 10, 2012)

I9 wheels and Saint brakes for my Stache 8









cycling and adjusting my new suspension


----------



## Pasqual Tonzola (May 5, 2013)

*New to here but not to Jeeps....*

XJ I bought from a friend and continued to build. D60's with a Lockrite and soon to be welded rear, , ax-15, flipped Dana 300 with a doubler, 4.0 HO. 3 link front and leaves in the rear.

getting a cage this summer and hydro assist steering.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's My 2010 JK Unlimited with my 2012 Specialized Carve. Bike gets much dirtier than the Jeep, but I'm working on that.

As you can see, I also have the Yakima Spare Tire rack mounted on my 32" BFG MTs. No issues with weight on the tailgate even with two bikes.

Another pic of the JK on Chappaquiddick Beach on Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

The new family Jeep:


Replacing this:


And here's my offroader, at King of the Hammers pulling the pit trailer:


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

smbundy13 said:


> is there anyone else with a JK that uses a spare tire rack? I am just wondering if your tailgate is ok with the added weight of the rack?
> 
> thanks.


Hollywood Spare Tire Rack...carry an ebike and 20"
no problems, easy on/off...no sagging...easy to open/close


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

*2010 SC Wrangler Sahara Unlimited (Magnuson SC)*


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

LTZ470 said:


>


How do you like the SC? Did it make that much of a difference?


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

kntr said:


> How do you like the SC? Did it make that much of a difference?


Yes, the SC adds a lot of low end torque which is what a Jeep needs for the weight, then 4:56 gears and she'll "haul the mail"&#8230;.took the AT Cooler away from the AC Evaporator and installed separate cooler as well&#8230;the SC Intercooler is just behind that&#8230;it's very quick compared to a stock Jeep, shoulda come from the factory that way! 
If you are going to tow or carry heavy with a Jeep a SC and regearing is the "magic bullet"&#8230;also added Big Bore Brake Kit on the front and slotted and drilled rotors on back&#8230;stops like a race car now&#8230;


----------



## Bret Ward (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's my Gecko Green JK - and my Vassago Jabberwocky.

I'm using a hitch rack, it gets in the way sometimes, but you just have to drop a couple bars to get in the gate.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Looks great Bret&#8230;I'm using a Hollywood Spare tire two bike rack without issues or tailgate sag (you'll have ignore the 4 bike hitch rack I was working on it when I took this photo)


----------



## Bret Ward (Mar 6, 2013)

I like that spare tire rack, how big is your spare?


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Bret Ward said:


> I like that spare tire rack, how big is your spare?


My spare: 18" rim&#8230;32" diameter&#8230;10.2" width&#8230;
Here's the spec's on the Hollywood Rack&#8230;it's says maximum tire width 12"&#8230;but it says "Please contact us for wider tires"
Spare Tire Bike Rack, bicycle carriers - Hollywood Racks, Great Bike Racks Since 1973


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Really fun to pull along side the "Fast n Furious" cars at a Redlight with the SC and 4:56 gears…and just walk off and leave them with them thinking they are going to just leave you in the dust driving a big heavy pig Jeep…lol…got one this morning and the look on his face: "Priceless"

I run 89 Octane Fuel, Magnuson recommends 91 Octane minimum, but I have not had any pre-detonation/pinging/pre-ignition knock and the engine runs great...

Most folks don't realize the LOWEST octane you can run without detonating/pinging/pre-ignition knock will make the most HP….


----------



## Raiderfan001 (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's my 2010. Just bought my first bike in many years today.


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

*1944 MB Willys Scout Car*

Here's my Jeep. Before and after I restored it. My daughter and I are headed out for a ride.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Excellent work! How long did it take you?


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

Sarguy said:


> Excellent work! How long did it take you?


Thank you. 62 months of nights and weekends. I did all the work myself. Not an inch of it went untouched - axles, engine, trans, xcase, frame, body, electrical, etc. Its all stock. She does well at shows, not your usual shiny '50-something Chevy or Model A.


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

Ooops, double post. :madman:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's my favorite local Willy. I see it every now and then on display.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is my 2005 grand Cherokee. Just put the seats down and throw the bike in the back for now. Looking into a thule t2 rack.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

New 2013 Grand Cherokee - it looks black, but it's a very dark green.


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

Fastblack said:


> Here is my 2005 grand Cherokee. Just put the seats down and throw the bike in the back for now. Looking into a thule t2 rack.
> View attachment 819351


That looks tough! I must say the new grands are growing on me... Although the ifs is a major downer...

Nice rig nonetheless!


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

LTZ470 said:


> Most folks don't realize the LOWEST octane you can run without detonating/pinging/pre-ignition knock will make the most HP&#8230;.


hahahaha, dumbest thing I've ever heard, if that was the case you should be working for every high performance car maker in the world.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

alias33 said:


> hahahaha, dumbest thing I've ever heard, if that was the case you should be working for every high performance car maker in the world.


High performance cars generally have engines with a high compression ratio, and therefore require higher octane fuel to prevent premature detonation. Not a dumb statement at all. Perhaps some Internet research is in order.


----------



## Skeeter97 (Feb 2, 2012)

My new bike hauler. Now if I can just fix this nice little "death wobble" issue!


----------



## Raiderfan001 (Jul 11, 2013)

alias33 said:


> hahahaha, dumbest thing I've ever heard, if that was the case you should be working for every high performance car maker in the world.


I bet you put 91 octane in your Honda Civic don't you? Lol


----------



## Pilgrimm (Feb 21, 2013)

bholwell said:


> High performance cars generally have engines with a high compression ratio, and therefore require higher octane fuel to prevent premature detonation. Not a dumb statement at all. Perhaps some Internet research is in order.


Ummm, no?

You know what they say when you assume...


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Pilgrimm said:


> Ummm, no?
> 
> You know what they say when you assume...


Alright. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Pilgrimm (Feb 21, 2013)

You forgot to mention how low compression can be just as beneficial given the application and what you plan on doing via forced induction. Sure this plays in to fuel and timing, yet not all "high performance" cars are high compression, at all. If you were up to par you would know that it literally comes down to tuning a car and a "high performance" car can be tuned on 87-93 octane given on the setup and how much of a buffer you'd like. And yes, a car can be tuned on 87 along with having different maps( let's say for 93 ) granted you have a nice true engine management standalone system as well. 

You have to take into consideration there are multiple factors and variables that play a part not a general rule of thumb for every car nor gas tank.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Pilgrimm said:


> You forgot to mention...


It wasn't my intention to write an essay covering the entire subject.

I didn't speak in absolutes, nor did you disprove anything I said. So... would you like to try again?


----------



## Pilgrimm (Feb 21, 2013)

It's the Internet, anyone and everyone is always right, regardless. 

I'm good though, thanks, the clarification of you not understanding was received and the need to continue on is unnecessary.


----------



## Raiderfan001 (Jul 11, 2013)

Bottom line is that most people are completely ignorant about octane and think that higher octane in their stock engine means it'll run better or make it have more power. And they're 100% mistaken. You're arguing semantics and completely missed the point.


----------



## Khing (Mar 26, 2013)

Cylinder head anti-knock / burn characteristics and timing dictate octane requirements not compression ratio. Honda S2000 is 11.1:1, most sport bikes are upwards of 13:1 as are some exotic sports car motors. Federal law requires pollution controlled engines are capable of running on 91 octane, Cali premium. 

Those engines can run on a fuel that's mid grade for parts of the country. While producing bhp and hp for displacement numbers out are very good, too.

Only proof here is there are to many internet engineers out there. Talk to your tuner, or go to efi school. Simply put AFR and compression have less effect on knock than cylinder head design and timing. As pilgrim put it octane is just the potential of the fuel. That doesn't even cover burn characteristics of the fuel, just its knock rating. Aka antiknock index (r+m)/2 you can learn that much by reading the stickers on the pump next time you fill up..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Can we just stick to jeep pictures please?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't claim to be an expert, but here's an excerpt from this website: HowStuffWorks "Premium Gasoline and Engine Knock"



> But occasionally the pressure of the piston itself will cause the air and gas mixture to ignite prematurely during the compression cycle, creating a smaller, less powerful explosion. This is called preignition and it's the cause of engine knock, the erratic rattling or pinging sound you may occasionally hear underneath your car's hood. A little bit of engine knock isn't necessarily bad for your engine, but it's not desirable, either. It means that your engine isn't running as efficiently as it could be, and left unchecked, it could eventually cause damage. Engine knock reduces your car's performance, too, so you definitely want to avoid it. How, you may ask? Well, low-octane gas is more likely to ignite under the pressure of the piston alone, so it's also more likely to produce engine knock.
> 
> Does this mean you should always use high-octane gas? Not necessarily. It really depends on the compression ratio of your engine. This is the ratio of the volume within the cylinder when the piston is at its lowest point to the volume within the cylinder when the piston is at its highest point. The higher the compression ratio, the more compressed the air and fuel mixture becomes and the more likely it is to ignite before it's supposed to due to pressure alone. Cars with a low compression ratio don't need premium gas because there's little danger of the air and fuel mixture igniting improperly. But high-performance engines, which have a high compression ratio, are more prone to preignition and can truly benefit from premium fuel. This would include the engines in most luxury cars.


----------



## Khing (Mar 26, 2013)

http://papers.sae.org/841294/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Fastblack said:


> Can we just stick to jeep pictures please?


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

My jeep yesterday.

View attachment 822889


And my other jeep.

View attachment 822890


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

This thread is relavent to my interests.


----------



## NACHOincredible (Aug 30, 2012)

Has anyone used the new Swagman Jackknife 4 on a 2007 or earlier Jeep Liberty Sport? I just had a hitch installed but can't get the rack on because of the spare tire. The bolt hole is roughly 1-2 inches too short. Curious to see if anyone has come up with a solution. Thanks.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

NACHOincredible said:


> Has anyone used the new Swagman Jackknife 4 on a 2007 or earlier Jeep Liberty Sport? I just had a hitch installed but can't get the rack on because of the spare tire. The bolt hole is roughly 1-2 inches too short. Curious to see if anyone has come up with a solution. Thanks.


Amazon.com: Heininger 6000 Advantage Adjustable 11-Inch Hitch Extension: Automotive


----------



## Gold Cobra (Aug 23, 2013)

Lowered MJ









My wheeler LJ


----------



## sk1er18 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll join the fun










Has zero flex up front.... but the Hemi + lockers + lots of skid plates + 4low = lots of jaws dropped when people see what I easily make it up offroad


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

Gold Cobra said:


> Lowered MJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw these pics then on naxja today found ur mj thread, I wish I could find one in decent shape by me, got an xj instead




























Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Bought a JK to do some exploring here in Colorado. It is fun out on the trails and Jeep roads. I mainly use it for that, though I drive it around as well. It looks black but it is a REALLY dark metallic green. Looking for a locking and no-wobble hitch extender so I can clear the 35" spare.


----------



## Raiderfan001 (Jul 11, 2013)

I was looking for a hitch extender as well. The only problem was that I only really need 2" or so to be able to lift the lever that lowers my Thule rack. Other than that the rack clears just fine I just can't drop it down to open the tailgate. But I can't find an extension smaller than 7".


----------



## Raiderfan001 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

raiderfan001 said:


> View attachment 834316


 Bad A$$ !


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a couple of XJs. My 2000 has a 2" Rubicon Express lift, 30" General Grabber AT2s, Cragar Soft 8s, and a Yakima Front Loader. It'll have a set of Hella 500s in the grill on Sunday and a full Yakima rack with at least one more bike carrier soon.


----------



## Under_Pressure (Nov 3, 2011)

Heres my JK


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Owned a '97 TJ, but got rid of it when the twins were born. Wasn't very practical. 
But the kids got older, and car seats were no longer an issue.
So I picked up this '07 JK a few years ago.
It was a moderate build and my first attempt at modding a vehicle. I added OME lift (+ adj trackbars front & rear, adj UCAs, etc.) GY Duratrac 33's on ProComp alloys, RR front bumper, Warn 9500i winch, AtoZ Sliders, etc,... And Yes, I did install it all myself.


BUT, 
I just traded it in on a factory-ordered '14 Rubicon. No mods yet as I've only owned a month. I do have some JKU coils to replace the JK springs sitting around. Estimate the springs will get me about 1.5". Gonna add flat fenders and keep it low center of gravity for offroad stability when I add 35's.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Hou78ston said:


>


Was this directed at my post/pics? If so, why?


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

No mountain bike this weekend.

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

My 99 Wrangler


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

jeepergirl Nice wrangler I also have a red tj with a tan top


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

sorry if this was already posted... interesting...

The Little Overlander: ExPo's Long Term Patriot Project - Jeep - ExPo: Adventure and Overland Travel Enthusiasts


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool story on that link about the Patriot. It looks like it gets more off-road use than 99% of the soccer-mom 4-door Wranglers I see around here- most don't even drive on dirt roads.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Idaho Springs, CO
(Several MTB trails in the same area as well)








Alma/Fairplay, CO








Crested Butte, CO








Black Bear Pass - Ouray/Telluride, CO








Moab, UT
(No explanation necessary)






















And a few bike/Jeep pics


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

bholwell said:


> I don't claim to be an expert, but here's an excerpt from this website: HowStuffWorks "Premium Gasoline and Engine Knock"


I have a MSME with my research/thesis focused on Octane/Methane Number and their affect on spark ignited, internal combustion engines...

I'm staying out of this argument 

Yay Jeeps! Yay Mountain Bikes!


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Yay Jeeps, Yay mtnbikes, Yay beer!


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Tried to put up a recent pic of my '63 Willys but my camera stopped getting along with my photobucket account, so heres an old one.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

FatTireGoose said:


> Tried to put up a recent pic of my '63 Willys but my camera stopped getting along with my photobucket account, so heres an old one.


nice 3b!!

I have a 3a myself, been a constant project for three years, i have a ton of fun with it in the garage as well as the front range jeep trails and also as an around town runner.

here she is hooked up to her big sister, heading up to run MSV/Coney.










shown above she is on stock axles and 33's. currently she is in the garage for her winter upgrades, i'm swapping in toyota land cruiser FJ60 axles and 35" tires, along with power brakes and power steering.

axle fab nearly complete.










axle in on 33's










35 rolled up to check. front axle is stretched about 4" forward.










still a lot to do on the rear. i need to get this done! i miss driving her!


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice looking rig euroford! I had an FJ40 back in the day, those axles will be a nice complement to your CJ3a. My Willys has been a rolling restoration for about 4yrs too, after it sat in my dad's barn for 25yrs. Here's the pic I tried to post yesterday, seems my PC likes photobucket again.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Tomorrow after work I will be picking up my first Jeep. A 2005 Liberty Sport with a 3.7 and 4 wheel drive. I will post pictures when we have some sun in Chicago. Looking forward to playing with it in the snow!


----------



## BIGHORN LEW (Mar 26, 2008)

crux said:


> I call the I6 the tractor motor. Sure it is not fancy or gets 40 MPG, but it will keep running no matter what what you do to the thing. I've seen some pretty rough motors and they will still kick over with a little cleaning. My Cherokee has only 120K on truck averaging 18MPG witmix of driving around town. I suspect that it will go easily to 200K or more. Pulling the plug on the I6 for the new 3.7Lv6 was a mistake IMHO.


They HAD to replace the I-6. It was defective. It lasted too many miles. There was no money in that!


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Got a jeep again, borrowing dad's 2001 TJ for the winter. Plowing several driveways and our unmaintained road with a tractor was getting a little old. Much faster and warmer now, and I can take the kids along.

4 cyl, stick, 2" lift spacers, JKS disconnects, front locker (rear went on the fritz making bad sounds, again, so out it came), and 33x10.50 BFG MTs.

The maroon jeep is my old tj, sold in 2010.








Sent via morse code


----------



## sime (Jan 16, 2004)

picked up an lj in november...........good enough for carrying my bike for now


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

How many daily drivers here?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I daily drive the Tj when the weather is nice


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

My jeep until my car is done getting painted. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Snow day in Pisgah! Nothing like a Willys in 4wheel drive.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I've always loved Jeeps,never owned one (LOTS of sweet Jeeps in this thread!). Been threatening to for several years now. We went out to a dealership to look at a 1 owner '97 Grand Cherokee Limited,but didn't like it so much after driving it (had a few issues I wasn't ready to deal with  ). The owner of the lot had been driving this one home for a couple months,but after driving it around half the day with it asking to come home with us,I just couldn't resist. My first Jeep,'98 Cherokee Sport 





It has a few minor issues (as any 14 year old bike hauler would),but overall,I'm realyl happy with it. As I use hitch racks and there's no hitch on it,ordered one up a few minutes ago. Thanks for the inspiration,guys :thumbsup:


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

just pulled the jeep back out of the garage for the first time in about four months. lots of little things to do still, but she is now wearing 35" tires and running on Toyota FJ60 axles and power steering.


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the story on the Patriot. I really do like the looks of the Patriot.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Trail head support vehicle.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

very nice


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

here ya go guys, some better shots of the basically done project.




























btw, goose, i love the 3b. i'm envious of your hardtop!


----------



## Scrappy588 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Flipped*

So last year I got me one of those fancy bikes with a shock in the middle and it didn't fit on my "spare me" spare tire rack the way I would like. I tried bending the arms to get it to fit but in the end it wasn't what I had in mind. My LBS hooked me up with a thule side arm that someone had given them. So I took off my SUP cradles and loaded the rail on the roof racks. After the tenth or so time I fell off my jeep trying to load a 29er on it (ride rain or shine), I came up with this gem. I flipped my spear tire mounted rack over and mounted the "side arm" to it. Now I can load my bike in about 2 minutes, the down side is I only have one rail so I can only carry one bike. Plus I'm not sure how well two bikes would fit. Im in the process of painting the rack and replacing the hardware with SS nuts and bolts for this season, it's looking good.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

euroford said:


> btw, goose, i love the 3b. i'm envious of your hardtop!


Thanks man! I looked for that half-cab for a couple years before I spotted it on Craigslist 3 states away. Took a bit of body work and painted to match.

I like your grill painted to match the windshield frame, I thought of just going black with mine.

Oh and it looks like we support the same brewery too ...cheers!


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

fat tire goose 
nice looks great


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's my JK and a pic from this weekend. Mine is the one on the right.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

My '07 WK.









For entertainment value, the day I nuked my transmission.

Trans Carnage


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

twistedlizard720 said:


> My '07 WK.
> 
> View attachment 887817
> 
> ...


I fear losing the trans on my WK, I know that will not be a cheap day.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

terrasmak said:


> I fear losing the trans on my WK, I know that will not be a cheap day.


The video was the second time it went out. First time was covered under warranty (thank goodness!).

When it was opened up the second time, there were some questions that had us wondering if the dealer rebuilt it right. The pan filter was split and the low gear clutch pack had ZERO clutch material left, making us think they didn't Quick Learn the trans properly. I had a local shop in my area rebuild it the second time, which was a complete rebuild with all new parts, and had them throw in a Trans-go shift kit. Cost me about $2600 out the door. Has been great ever since! I do baby it a little more than previously, but its hard to hold back.


----------



## pearl-drum-man (Sep 3, 2012)

My 2007 JK. It has been great, have some future mods planned. Prior to this I had a 2000 TJ (which my brother now has and is about to clock 200k miles) and prior to that a '95 YJ.







View attachment 888775


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

In its various forms










Posted via mobile


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Got the roof and doors off the 2000 TJ today.


----------



## heehawhardy (Apr 5, 2014)

My 2010 Sport. It has EvoMFG Level Kit with Bilstein 5100's and 285/70 Yoko Geolanders. You can barely see my Thule SpareMe rack


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Good to see other offroaders. Just picked up a new 2014 Rubicon and did a lift. A few other things are being done but here it is.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

heehawhardy said:


> My 2010 Sport. It has EvoMFG Level Kit with Bilstein 5100's and 285/70 Yoko Geolanders. You can barely see my Thule SpareMe rack


Welcome to MTBR,good looking JK,my friend! :thumbsup:



Flyer said:


> Good to see other offroaders. Just picked up a new 2014 Rubicon and did a lift. A few other things are being done but here it is.


NICE Rubi! :thumbsup:


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

There are some awesome Jeeps in here! I just painted my trim and wheels so I thought I'd jump on board.


----------



## MarkMac (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is my 2013 Wrangler. 285hp/6-speed. It's got Rubi suspension.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Me and a buddy

Posted via mobile


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Went wheeling with my son at Black Mtn ohv park in KY today. Nothing too major (it's mostly stock,LOL),a bunch of Class 2 and 3 trails. No real mud "holes",but lots of 6-12" deep puddles,he enjoyed seeing it splash  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Just picked this up on Memorial Day. 2014 Freedom Edition. (Thought it was fitting)


----------



## Rumble769 (Jun 18, 2014)

*JEEP wave*

Thank god.....JEEPS!!!! New to biking, but i figured there'd have to be some other jeeps here...









my baby! 2013 JKUR


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice JK Rumble. Ive got a '14 Granite Sahara JKU inbound in the next few days. How are you liking the Trektop? Mines a hardtop so I'll be looking for an NX in the near future.


----------



## Rumble769 (Jun 18, 2014)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Nice JK Rumble. Ive got a '14 Granite Sahara JKU inbound in the next few days. How are you liking the Trektop? Mines a hardtop so I'll be looking for an NX in the near future.


Mines actually not a trek top nx. It's from a company called offroad heroes. They have bad reviews only because the guy hand makes them do the wait time is a few months. Ive heard good things on the trek top nx but I love the versatility of the ORH


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Rumble769 said:


> Thank god.....JEEPS!!!! New to biking, but i figured there'd have to be some other jeeps here...
> 
> View attachment 902014
> 
> ...


what size lift/tires?


----------



## Rumble769 (Jun 18, 2014)

2.5 lift with 315/75/16 Goodyear MTR kevlar


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice, I was thinking about the 4.5 from aev, but yours looks good.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool I'll have to check them out. Better features than the NX?


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

New JKU Rubicon. Can't fold up my Thule rack. Any suggestions on an extension?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Fastblack said:


> New JKU Rubicon. Can't fold up my Thule rack. Any suggestions on an extension?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Harbor freight part number 









Posted via mobile


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

And the anti rattle is a must. Got it off Amazon for like $25

Posted via mobile


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Will be loading bikes in the back (with seats folded down-my parents are towing their TT and going with,have a'joining spots reserved-so the kids are riding with them ),got the new camper prepped/loaded and ready,and we're just about ready for a family/4th of July vacation


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

I've been planning a bumper mounted rack for a while, but for now I put the bike in with me and use a insta-gater Thule Insta-Gater - Gregg's Cycles to hold the bike standing.

I saw this thread today, so I thought I'd post a couple pictures. One is a trip on the Rubicon in CA, the second was today on the way home.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Picture from a recent trip to the PNW.

Just before setting off.








Picture while trying to find a camp site around Mt. Shasta.








Camp site established. 








Picked up two stragglers in Seattle and getting gas before setting out for the Northern Border. Clearance: 12&#8230;er..13 feet-ish. 








Jeep: also a mobile bike shop when your buddy decides to blow the threads on his BB.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

A bump for the jeeps


----------



## elongate (Jun 24, 2012)

mikewadley said:


> View attachment 855427
> View attachment 855428


What size spare do you have and can you put the rack up?


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's my Sahara JKU on the beach. Using a Yakima spare rack for the bikes which also doubles as great beach chair rack.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

2011 MK Patriot, just picked her up a couple weeks ago


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Cool, a jeep thread! I'm on my second jeep. First was a '97 TJ. I really loved it when I lived in tahoe but sold it when I moved to vegas (no AC!). I missed having one so I got another last year. Purposefully got it as bare bones as possible. Manual everything, only options are 3.73 gears and AC. Learned my lesson even though I don't live in vegas anymore.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

My 2014 JKU with Jeep 1up rack and Mojo HD (with 2014 revised 650b rear triangle).


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osusnake (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey Jeep thread folks! I'm looking for a late model (90's or newer) Jeep Cherokee and am looking for some advice. I plan to use it for daily driving as my primary vehicle but also to haul bikes to the trail and the 2-3 times each year we head to the mountains as a family (of 4). We are also looking into a travel trailer and I plan to use it to pull that also. 

I figured I'd consult the experts here for some feedback so please fire away. Thanks for the help!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

98's and 99's have better axles than the older ones,but didn't have the head issues the newer ones had-on Jeep forums when I asked similar,the vast majority (of over 100 replies) said "buy a '98-'99 if you can find a decent one". You can see my '98 in this thread (scroll up,and on other pages),I've been very happy with it.

We've made an offer on a house this past week though,so I'ma have ot sell mine to pay closing costs when everything gets finalized (you interested? LOL ),but next year when tax refund comes again,I'll be looking for another '98 or '99 myself. Sorry I didn't have more technical info for ya,others more versed can chime in,or check out Jeep Cherokee Forum for lots of help


----------



## osusnake (Dec 26, 2012)

longhaultrucker said:


> 98's and 99's have better axles than the older ones,but didn't have the head issues the newer ones had-on Jeep forums when I asked similar,the vast majority (of over 100 replies) said "buy a '98-'99 if you can find a decent one". You can see my '98 in this thread (scroll up,and on other pages),I've been very happy with it.
> 
> We've made an offer on a house this past week though,so I'ma have ot sell mine to pay closing costs when everything gets finalized (you interested? LOL ),but next year when tax refund comes again,I'll be looking for another '98 or '99 myself. Sorry I didn't have more technical info for ya,others more versed can chime in,or check out Jeep Cherokee Forum for lots of help


Thanks for the feedback. I've been doing some research and have landed on the '97 and up models. I've read where they didn't add child seat anchors until 2001 (??) so I'm leaning towards that particular year due to it being the last year and I've got two kids still in car seats. I see you've hooked up your camper to it. How does it pull? Is it 4wd?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Bear in mind,the 2000 and 2001's have head issues when you buy (you'll have to Google it or ask someone more knowledgable than me for specifics,but it's a well known design flaw). I have 2 kids too,LOL,but mine are 12 and 17,so I haven't even looked/noticed if it has child seat anchors.

Yup,4WD (why buy one that isn't?  ). The Camper is only 2,700lbs,and mine has a 5,000lb tow rating (it has the factory "towing package",lots of em did from what I understand. Bare in mind,that rating doesn't take into account payload,what you load into it),it drags it down I81 and I40 fine. There are a few hills that slow it down to 53-55MPH or so,but it'll hold the 70MPH speed limit fairly easy. It wanted to run hot when I first started towing it (running hot is a known issue from '84-'01 with the I6 in XJ's,not a lotta room for hot air to escape),but I did a few things to help it-replaced the electric fan (there are 2 fans,the left one is electric,the right mechanical/clutch-fan) with a brand new one for a '98 Taurus (there's not much room in there,this is a popular mod as it's slightly bigger and has better airflow) and wired it to an in-dash toggle switch so I can run it full time when towing,but otherwise I rarely turn it on. I also took a punch and hammer and pecked the center out of my thermostat,which allows much freer flow,LOL,but if I decide to keep it (and yes,I'll tell any potential buyer  ) I'll replace with a new unit before cold weather sets in,cause having heat is nice.

Other than those,I had the coolant system flushed and refilled,new hoses and such. Where it ran 210 degrees empty and around 230 degrees while towing on average,it now runs around 185/190 empty and 210-215 towing,so it made noticable differences,just those little things. If we close on the house before someone buys it,I'll happily keep it,and if so,I plan to find some vents that I like the shape of in a boneyard,cut holes in the hood,mount/mold in the vents,and paint the hood similar to Poison Spyder's JK hood decals so it's not so noticable,as I've done a body mod or two over the years (having been a mini-trucker and pidling with an old WV or two,LOL,plus I worked in a body shop for 3 years on and off during my long haul trucking days),and maybe a radiator upgrade since I do tow a bit during pretty months (as well as hit the trail as often as possible).

Be sure to research that head issue on those years before you buy so that you know what to look for when you find one. It wouldn't be a deal-breaker for me,I'd just convert back to '89/'99 head or something if I found "the one" and it were those years (only if and after I had issues with it,no need ot fix it if it doesn't break  ). Happy hunting,my friend,looking forward to seeing what you find


----------



## osusnake (Dec 26, 2012)

Great info thanks a ton! After talking with my wife the seat anchors are not a deal breaker so I guess I'm expanding my criteria to '97-'01. I'll send you a PM about yours specifically.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm having trouble sending you a detailed reply via PM,it kept giving me an error of "Forbidden:You do not have priviledges on this page to...",so I sent you a short one with my email spelled out,LOL


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

My XJ sold today,got what I needed out of it. Miss it already,LOL! :yesnod: Come tax refund time,will probly look for another (or a V8 WJ I can convert to part time and build-still room for the 2 kids to ride all comfy-like :thumbsup: )


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Jeepers  

I'm sort of in the market for a 60-70 CJ5. I'd prefer one with the 225 V6 and I don't do rust. If you know of a clean simple old 5 for sale let me know. Me = shadetree mechanic with shallow pockets so cheap and decent running condition are pluses.

I used to have a 60 that I set up pretty well and I miss it. I figure if I'm ever going to go back to no power steering and such I should do it before I get too much older


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Fastblack

What color is that silver billet? Or a grey? Year?

JR


----------



## wolford (Jan 22, 2011)

*Jeep might be the best tool I own!!*

Nothing like a day in the backcountry skinning followed up with tacky single track!! Got to love spring time in Utah!!


----------



## whitewheels29 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey guys. Just found this. Well in new here. But here is my jeep and my bike.














I have a29er and hate throwing that guy in the back. And no trailer hitch. Even it's just a bolt on. So might get a spare tire hanger rack for the bike.

Sent from my vault using Tapatalk


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

...
So what is considered the bullet proof most HD bike rack (probably hitch) for these wranglers? I have a 35" spare on back.
Pic of my Jeep in next post.


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Speed King said:


> ...
> So what is considered the bullet proof most HD bike rack (probably hitch) for these wranglers? I have a 35" spare on back.
> Pic of my Jeep in next post.


Not sure what HD means but IMO the 1up usa is the best rack period. I've got one on the wrangler but to clear the spare you need a hitch with a longer receiver. The hidden hitch is the one I used.

And BTW, great looking wrangler. That's anvil right?


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

big_slacker said:


> Not sure what HD means but IMO the 1up usa is the best rack period. I've got one on the wrangler but to clear the spare you need a hitch with a longer receiver. The hidden hitch is the one I used.


HD= heavy duty. Thanks man, I'll check them out.

My Jeep has factory hitch but I notice they sell hitch extenders on the website.

Thanks, I love this thing. It is anvil.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

+1 on the hidden hitch extended reciever and tge 1up rack. Bomb! proof


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeep TJ by ssanders7390, on Flickr

Arkansas Overland Trip by ssanders7390, on Flickr

Arkansas Overland Trip by ssanders7390, on Flickr


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

More jeep.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Can I post my new Cherokee Trailhawk here without getting hate? 

For a daily driver with decent gas mileage that can still take me almost anywhere in the back country, I'm loving it. The interior is so nice and all the technology and comfort features are pretty awesome. I love the heated steering wheel the most. Honestly I couldn't justify a Wrangler as my only vehicle driving an hour each way in rush hour traffic every day.

I've since tinted the front windows. I've got a 1up for 2 bikes on the back and considering a Kuat Vagabond X for the roof. With the new black Jeep I really want to sell my original 1up and get the black one though.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Can I post my new Cherokee Trailhawk here without getting hate?
> 
> For a daily driver with decent gas mileage that can still take me almost anywhere in the back country, I'm loving it. The interior is so nice and all the technology and comfort features are pretty awesome. I love the heated steering wheel the most. Honestly I couldn't justify a Wrangler as my only vehicle driving an hour each way in rush hour traffic every day.
> 
> ...


Nice trail hawk dude. You don't know Jeep hate until you drive a Patriot. Let em hate. Drive the crap out of that thing.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Wrangler as a DD is a little bit suspect anyway, they have pretty horrific MPG after you do lift/wheels/gearing anyway. Based on your pics, you've done more offroading in your trailhawk than 75% of wrangler mall crawlers on the road anyway.

Now if we can just do something about those headlights......


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Double post


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

FatTireGoose said:


>


Double post but more pix of your Jeep please.


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

big_slacker said:


> Not sure what HD means but IMO the 1up usa is the best rack period. I've got one on the wrangler but to clear the spare you need a hitch with a longer receiver. The hidden hitch is the one I used.
> 
> And BTW, great looking wrangler. That's anvil right?


Thanks for the advice on the rack guys. Got my 1 Up last night. This morning it took like 6 minutes to unpack it, mount it on the jeep and load a bike on. Really a nice deal and it looks as good as the rest of the jeep.


----------



## dakotabuck (Mar 16, 2015)

For my first post, I thought I would only be appropriate to contribute to the Jeep Thread.

Here's a few pictures of what my wife and I call The Fatmobile!


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if you can fit (and how) mountain bikes in a 2012 jeep liberty. I am looking to fit one or two in the back with the seats laying down. Anyone do this or have some pics?? I have some 1Up racks that I'll put on a hitch at some point but for now I need a cheap and easy inside the Jeep solution. Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Rottenbelly (Mar 9, 2015)

Navajo lake ride.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*All Yakima on these two jeeps.*







View attachment 980255


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Recent pic, loaded in my drive and ready to go ride.


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

FatTireGoose said:


> Recent pic, loaded in my drive and ready to go ride.


Sweet Willy!

Need to post it in the Willy thread at JF.


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

FatTireGoose said:


> Recent pic, loaded in my drive and ready to go ride.


This is awesome.


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Quite a few changes since I last posted on here. Completed the following;

- '98 4.0 engine swap
- T177 tranny swap
- sanded down and painted a satin black
- UPol Raptor bed liner on the interior with custom tint color
- New wheels
- Refinished dash and gauges with LED lighting


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Some updates 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadio (Jun 26, 2015)

FatTireGoose said:


> Recent pic, loaded in my drive and ready to go ride.


CJ3B (high hood flat fender) Love it to pieces!!

Me- owned a 78 CJ7 (in 1988 / 1989 time frame) , 90 YJ (1990 to 1994) - dearly loved Jeepin'


----------



## Chadio (Jun 26, 2015)

Neuner said:


> Quite a few changes since I last posted on here. Completed the following;
> 
> - '98 4.0 engine swap
> - T177 tranny swap
> ...


Beautiful seven!!!!


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Chadio said:


> CJ3B (high hood flat fender) Love it to pieces!!


Thanks and cheers to the high-hood fan club, I love mine.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Some great Jeeps here. Love the collection. I sold my 2012 and got a 4-door 2014 Rubicon instead. Scrapped the idea of another Toyota (still have my 4Runner) and decided to get a Jeep with more room. It is incredible off road. Did a Moab trip recently and off to Ouray in August.


----------



## TonyPoz (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's some pictures of my 2003 liberty. I use a Yakima sparejoe carrier.


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

Here's mine and my wife's YJs. Mine doesn't really see the road any more (I drive it a mile up the road the coffee and cars meet every couple months). My wife's is the street Jeep.


----------



## Hulk (Aug 3, 2015)

95 YJ aka "Hulk"


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

Not my jeep, but one of the bikes is mine. And it makes the ride to the trail more fun.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone looking for a rack recommendation for a Wrangler should check out the Thule Vertex Swing Away (9031XT). It's a 2" hitch carrier that gives plenty of room around the spare without a receiver extension. It carries 4 bikes easily. The swing feature is awesome giving full access to the tailgate even with bikes on it. That's why I chose this over the regular Vertex (9029) that "folds" forward. The Vertex Swing is $399 but I waited until Thule ran their 20% special and got it for $319.

Here's a pic of the Jeep on the beach from last week.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This thread makes me miss my Wranglers


----------



## tufftee (May 24, 2012)

I have a new Sahara and just got the Kuat NV 2 bike rack. I needed the Heininger extension to make it clear the spare tire (factory tires). 
Problem is I cannot open the tailgate with the rack on the jeep. I have tilted the rack all the way down and have the extension all the way out but it still hits the tire. 
Does anyone have a similar setup? How do you get into the trunk with the rack installed?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

tufftee said:


> I have a new Sahara and just got the Kuat NV 2 bike rack. I needed the Heininger extension to make it clear the spare tire (factory tires).
> Problem is I cannot open the tailgate with the rack on the jeep. I have tilted the rack all the way down and have the extension all the way out but it still hits the tire.
> Does anyone have a similar setup? How do you get into the trunk with the rack installed?


There are extensions that also have a drop to them. Like this: MaxxTow Dual Hitch Extender for 2" Trailer Hitches - 12" Long MaxxTow Hitch Accessories MT70070

You might need this in order for the tailgate to clear the rack.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

My other toy, what's left of a Cherokee. I thought the Jeep was expensive until I got back into MTB a few years ago!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

I have the extended version of the drawtite hitch and with my jeep/1up rack I still can't open the tail gate. It's a nice hitch though.


----------



## Cole Bayless (Aug 11, 2015)

*My jeep*









this is my sisters jeep on the left and my jeep on the right. As for the bike rack, ive heard of people taking fork mounts and drilling them into a top piece of the roll cage or on the edge of the rear tub so the bike is across the back left to right.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Just got back from Ouray and ran some amazing trails. I saw a couple of Toyota trucks, a couple of XTerras, a few older versions of the Land Cruiser and the occasional modded 4Runner, but mostly Wranglers of practically every generation.


----------



## Shiftredline (Sep 4, 2012)

My liberty. Lifted. Full coil lift. No pic of rack. But I have the Saris freedom spare tire rack.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I love my 05 wk, 170k miles and haven't touched a thing except pads, rotors, and fluids. I picked up a pcv valve just because they're $5 but haven't replaced it yet.


----------



## ebgb68 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

2012 JK Sport. 2.5 in. Lift w/35" tires. 4.88 gears. My fifth Jeep. Previously two XJs and two TJs.










Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtisbond (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is my xj an cheesy harbor freight rack...

Beauty shot of just the jeep.


----------



## dhg4410 (Dec 13, 2015)

I am new to mountain biking but I am also a JK Rubicon (2 door) owner. Like most jeeps the spare is on the back and I am in the market for a hitch mount bike carrier. Seen prices from $50 to $400 but what do most recommend? Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shiftredline (Sep 4, 2012)

Saris spare tire freedom rack


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

On some jeeps the rack doesn't clear the spare tire but you can procure an extension. Several of the pics above this have a 12" extension. 
Mine is an old Yakima that takes regular bike trays. Naturally it fits either of my jeeps, but just barely on the Grand Cherokee.


----------



## Curtisbond (Feb 9, 2011)

If you look at my picture. I bought a harbor freight hitch extension so my rack would clear the spare tire. I really want a Spare Me from Thule. Cause I can't open my hatch with my current rack.


----------



## Shiftredline (Sep 4, 2012)

Curtisbond said:


> If you look at my picture. I bought a harbor freight hitch extension so my rack would clear the spare tire. I really want a Spare Me from Thule. Cause I can't open my hatch with my current rack.


With my saris freedom rack. I can open the glass but then again I have narrow bars.


----------



## Curtisbond (Feb 9, 2011)

Shiftredline said:


> With my saris freedom rack. I can open the glass but then again I have narrow bars.


My rack does fold down. It almost clears, But the locking pin to hold it upright is about an inch to tall and it hits my tire carrier when I try to swing it out. It would be nice to swing out the bike, rack, an tire all at once. An ditch some weight.


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

One of my heeps. As most Jeep owners know, always a work in progress. 
1988 Jeep Comanche: Late model front end, dorrs/mirrors, center console 
242 ci L6, manual, Exploder 8.8 rear axle 3.73's LSD, currently 2WD
~3" lift, RE CAD brackets, RK adj. UCA, Rusty's adj. LCA, Ironman4x4fab solid tie rod, Synergy TB bracket/brace, Dirbound Offroad stubby recovery bumper.
Jk Moab 17" wheels wrapped with 265/70R17 Yoko Geolandar AT-s, hub-centric wheel adapters.

Planned upgrades:
WJ D30LP w/ varilock LSD mathcing 3.73 gears, 4WD AX-15 + Np242


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Still have my Diesel WK Grand Cherokee , but seriously looking at a ZJ Grand Cherokee as a play toy, camping and riding vehicle.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Got this '00 XJ 2 door last summer. 4.0 straight 6 / 5 speed. Had 75,000 miles when I bought it. 4" lift & 31's in the garage waiting for me to get unlazy.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Still have my diesel WK , but am looking at V8 ZJ's to build as a play, riding and boarding vehicle.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Life is good.


----------



## VagabondExpedition (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's my Jeep under the April "Pink Moon"...


and the bike with the Jeep here...


I just haven't figured out carrying options for the bike. I've got a roof top rack sitting in the box still, but would really prefer to stick to a hitch carrier - I just need room to open the tailgate fully!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

My bike rack with a 35" MTR hanging on a Teraflex tire carrier clears the tailgate when I tilt it into the down position. It is a 1UPUSA rack. I must have posted pictures earlier in this thread. I do use the 1UP hitch extension to make sure it clears the 35" tire. It all tightens up well with no bike sway. I use roof racks on my 4Runner since I pull a travel trailer but I do not like roof racks at all. I hate having to use them.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

As long as I'm not carrying a bike at the time, I'm able to open the gate fully with a 1UP hitch rack (with their extension) mounted on my JKU. (https://www.1upusa.com/)

I leave my rack mounted on the rear of my jeep all year. It folds up when not in use making a smaller profile. And folds down when it's necessary to access the tailgate.

Like Flyer above, I'm also running a Tereflex tire carrier and 35s. (GY Duratracs)

What roof rack is that? I've been checking them out recently. How is the wind noise while driving?










(Sorry, no pics of rack with bikes.)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## VagabondExpedition (Apr 7, 2017)

Coal-Cracker said:


> As long as I'm not carrying a bike at the time, I'm able to open the gate fully with a 1UP hitch rack (with their extension) mounted on my JKU. (https://www.1upusa.com/)
> 
> I leave my rack mounted on the rear of my jeep all year. It folds up when not in use making a smaller profile. And folds down when it's necessary to access the tailgate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on 1up racks.. I've been hearing a fair bit about them - will have to see if they are available in Canada at all.

Roof rack is the Gobi Stealth rack. There is noise there, but I don't really pay attention to it - I've likely just gotten so used to it that it's a part of "the Jeep" now. Quality is excellent on the rack. It's been on since 2013 (with a roof top tent), and I'm just starting to see a couple of very small areas of surface rust developing now, so I highly recommend this rack. It's just not as streamlined as other newer racks out there.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had no issues with my Yakima Spareride mounted to my spare 37" tire. I can comfortably fit two full squish bikes on there, and one inside the jeep if necessary.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

VagabondExpedition said:


> ...
> Roof rack is the Gobi Stealth rack. There is noise there, but I don't really pay attention to it - I've likely just gotten so used to it that it's a part of "the Jeep" now. Quality is excellent on the rack. It's been on since 2013 (with a roof top tent), and I'm just starting to see a couple of very small areas of surface rust developing now, so I highly recommend this rack. It's just not as streamlined as other newer racks out there.


Nice.
I thought it was a Gobi, but wanted to make sure.
I was going back and forth between Gobi and Wild Boar but couldn't make a decision.
And then I consider that my hardtop rarely comes off, which also puts AEV (I'm an admitted AEV Fanboy) as another option.

So many options with JKs. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## en480c4 (Apr 15, 2017)

Pretty pleased with my new setup...

2005 LJ w/ CJ tailgate & Swag rear bumper/hitch
Kuät Sherpa 2.0
Niner Air 9 Alloy


----------



## dragondima (Sep 20, 2015)

I really enjoy having the Cherokee Trailhawk for MTBing. Spent the extra few bucks and got the Swagman Chinook platform rack. Very easy to keep everything together.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

VagabondExpedition said:


> I just haven't figured out carrying options for the bike. I've got a roof top rack sitting in the box still, but would really prefer to stick to a hitch carrier - I just need room to open the tailgate fully!


Probably overkill, but i wanted the same with a four-bike carrier...


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice to see another Cherokee owner on here. Here's mine.


----------



## b4z (Dec 26, 2014)

My Rubicon


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine.


----------



## craZivn (Mar 16, 2017)

My CJ-7 that I lovingly maintain in a state of arrested decay. Have had it out West, down South, through rainstorms and deserts!


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a opportunity to buy a all original CJ with the 304 V8 a few years ago. I am still kicking myself. Jeeps kind of turn into family members after awhile don't they?


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Duplicate posts, can't find delete button.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Duplicate posts, can't find delete button.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

My ride.

View attachment 1182558


View attachment 1182557


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

FatTireGoose said:


> My ride.
> 
> View attachment 1182558
> 
> ...


Cool, did you customize it? YJ?


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Jeep recovery team checking in


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*I love the CJ3A-B, love the high hood, here's my jeep*

2000 tj


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## jizzim (Dec 1, 2006)

Added a Kuat Pivot to have the ability of open the tailgate with the bike on. Issue I ran into was that the 1Up would not fit in the Kuat’s 2” opening. Solution was to use an extender with a looser 2” opening. Bad thing is that now with everything combined it sticks far out like a double rack. I’ll take off the 1Up when not riding.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

My bike rack is a piece of wood and a couple pieces of metal - $0!


----------



## craZivn (Mar 16, 2017)

Crankyone said:


> 2000 tj


Well that sign looks familiar!








Ivan


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

FatTireGoose said:


> My ride.
> 
> View attachment 1182558
> 
> ...


Cool 3B. Coming from a guy that normally dislikes 3Bs.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is my tj. Since I have 37s on this thing I need an extended to clear the spare tire. Love this thing!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AF2NR (Jan 12, 2018)

I use the Kuat extender, in the lowered position, with a Yakima Two-Timer and can open the gate fully on my JKU with the bike off and rack lowered. Really wanted a Kuat rack but the pivot on them sat just a little to high for the factory spare to clear. With my current set-up and the bike on I can still get the gate slightly opened to grab stuff out of the driver corner.


----------



## ttchad (Jun 28, 2007)

That is an awesome jeep. How hard of a swap was the 4.0?


Neuner said:


> Quite a few changes since I last posted on here. Completed the following;
> 
> - '98 4.0 engine swap
> - T177 tranny swap
> ...


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

jizzim said:


> Added a Kuat Pivot to have the ability of open the tailgate with the bike on. Issue I ran into was that the 1Up would not fit in the Kuat's 2" opening. Solution was to use an extender with a looser 2" opening. Bad thing is that now with everything combined it sticks far out like a double rack. I'll take off the 1Up when not riding.


I just put a Pivot on my Patriot...along with my T2 that I already had...works great, but the thing is pretty big! Also I had to bend the red handle a bit because it was touching my rear bumper skin and vibrating loose...good thing for that safety pin!


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Got my new Rockymounts monorail solo for my tj. Love it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

matrix311 said:


> Got my new Rockymounts monorail solo for my tj. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you have a hitch extender due to the oversized spare? How long of an extension and although it is just a single rack do you have any concern about reducing the tongue weight due to the extension? I read on the etrailer site that a hitch extender cuts the tongue weight in half. My JK hitch is rated at 200 lbs. (a 2 door) so if that is true my tongue weight would be down to 100 lbs. which includes rack weight. Not sure the accuracy of this information.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr Evil said:


> So you have a hitch extender due to the oversized spare? How long of an extension and although it is just a single rack do you have any concern about reducing the tongue weight due to the extension? I read on the etrailer site that a hitch extender cuts the tongue weight in half. My JK hitch is rated at 200 lbs. (a 2 door) so if that is true my tongue weight would be down to 100 lbs. which includes rack weight. Not sure the accuracy of this information.


Yes I have an extender. The monorail by default has a 1.25 hitch size. I have an adapter for a 2" receiver. Then I have the adapter in the hitch extender which is 12" extension. The solo rack weighs 23lb and my bikes are 30lb or 23lb. So I'm maybe getting to 55lb max load. Not worried about minimal tongue weight.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I run a hd 1up, two enduro bikes and a hitch extender. Don't worry about it. You have to realise that a bike rack is way less stress than a trailer with tongue weight.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

yea, must be a couple of hundred of them! where is that one Mine was south of Laramie.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

2000 TJ too, awesome!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

went on a 4 wheel trip the other weekend. I just have a mostly stock bronco but being a jeep thread this is my Buddies Willys


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

nice to see some other flatfenders in this thread!

here's my little girl. built 225 v6, sm465 trans, D300 tcase, FJ60 cruiser axles and steering, 35's, locrite in the front and spooled in the back, fox shocks and YJ springs. all fabbed, tig'd and built by me. She hasn't gotten much love lately, just occasional driving around the neighborhood, but i have another pile of parts to go on soon. Yj springs with a bit more arch so i can shorten the shackles, air bumps, new tires and diy beadlocked steelies.

Though its highly modified, we've tried to keep the character of it as much as possible, other than enlarging the rear fenders, making room for the long shocks, and the larger trans tunnle we've avoided touching the body. Wheelbase is actually stretched almost 10", mostly in the front.

here she is early season snow wheeling up on rollins pass. my neighbor (built fj40) and i typically make it a mission to be the first guys to the top of jenny creek every spring. being so lightweight, my flatty is a very capable snow wheeler.


----------



## Agar426 (May 29, 2009)

For those with rear bumper/spare tire carrier combos....could a receiver be mounted through the spare tire, sandwiched between the tire and bumper carrier, and then use that to mount a hitch style bike mount? Would there be enough engagement into the receiver? Would the lug nuts through the spare tire be enough to support it? Etc.

Just wondering.....


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Older shot of my '67 M715, and my fat bike.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Agar426 said:


> For those with rear bumper/spare tire carrier combos....could a receiver be mounted through the spare tire, sandwiched between the tire and bumper carrier, and then use that to mount a hitch style bike mount? Would there be enough engagement into the receiver? Would the lug nuts through the spare tire be enough to support it? Etc.
> 
> Just wondering.....


Saris has a couple racks that do that.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I always wanted an m715.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

azimiut said:


> I always wanted an m715.


It's for sale.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

You don't say...


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

azimiut said:


> You don't say...


Yep, but I'm on the opposite side of the country.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I like long slow road trips across the country


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find an 05 or 06 LJ Rubicon? PM me. Serious only. Cash in hand and I know what they bring. Thanks.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

azimiut said:


> I like long slow road trips across the country


https://maine.craigslist.org/cto/d/1967-jeep-m715/6509290001.html


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

thats a very long slow road trip lol. I think my wife would make me sell one of my bikes.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Went to sand hollow Utah this weekend. Wish I had my mountain bike since it's right next to hurricane and virgin which has a ton of mtb trails. This was a jeep trip anyway. Got into some trouble and had a blast.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

I sold my Teraflex equipped wrangler unlimited 2 years ago, kept our patriot which I am currently building into our adventure/activity vehicle. Added a rhino rack pionner platform, wilco hitchgate solo for the spare tire, some LED lighting and other goodies including a sylvansport go camper. Should be a fun summer!


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

Steve Adams said:


> I sold my Teraflex equipped wrangler unlimited 2 years ago, kept our patriot which I am currently building into our adventure/activity vehicle. Added a rhino rack pionner platform, wilco hitchgate solo for the spare tire, some LED lighting and other goodies including a sylvansport go camper. Should be a fun summer!


Would love some photos of the patriot.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

I tried attaching some photos. Didn't work. I will try another computer later.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Just found this thread...

Here are my off road rigs....

We do a bit of everything. Crawling, Camping/Overlanding, etc.

2014 Sport S. 35's. 3.5" lift, Eaton E lockers front and rear, 4.56 gears. Still running the D30, but it has the full Artec armor kit. Revolution 4340 rear axle shafts. Still running stock fronts(want them to be the weak point.
Ace front bumper, Ace rear bumper delete, EVO tire carrier, PS fenders, cheap smitty winch, and Teraflex Nebo roof rack. I have an older Yakima 4 bike hitch rack and Yakima racks for the Nebo, but that is getting a bit too tall for me. Kind of have it where I want it but would eventually like to go to a 44/60 setup and run 37's on it.

Too many expensive hobbies.


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

matrix311 said:


> Got my new Rockymounts monorail solo for my tj. Love it.


 Looks great ! How are you liking the Monorail?

I just ordered the Rocky Mounts Monorail 2, I will need to use a hitch extender to clear my 35" spare, but will opt or an 8" extender to keep it tuck in a little more.


----------



## b4z (Dec 26, 2014)

Those with JK's with larger tires and 1up's, what did you do so you can still open the tailgate? I just got larger tires and the spare is now hitting the rack when open the tailgate.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

b4z said:


> Those with JK's with larger tires and 1up's, what did you do so you can still open the tailgate? I just got larger tires and the spare is now hitting the rack when open the tailgate.


I don't have an answer for you, but could you move the spare tire mount up? Perhaps a plate with slotted holes between the tailgate and the mount will allow you to put bolts in from both sides while getting it up high enough to clear the rack.


----------



## b4z (Dec 26, 2014)

Here is my fix. I didn't want to screw with adapters and extensions on both the hitch and or the spare tire carrier so I had another receiver tube welded to the bottom of my existing hitch. Simple and solid.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Got a new Unlimited JK lifted 2.5" with 35" tires.

Looking for the length of an insert for enough room to add on a hitch rack. iS 6" enough for clearance?


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

WoodstockMTB said:


> Got a new Unlimited JK lifted 2.5" with 35" tires.
> 
> Looking for the length of an insert for enough room to add on a hitch rack. iS 6" enough for clearance?


yes


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

ttchad said:


> That is an awesome jeep. How hard of a swap was the 4.0?


Sorry but I just saw this. Not getting some notifications which is frustrating.

Wasn't too bad. Spent more time doing homework than the swap took so it was a big payoff. Investigated which engine blocks, ECMs and reviewed many wiring diagrams. There are so many write-ups about this swap that I read but each had either left something out or had valuable information so I drafted my own to follow so I didn't miss anything. Helped immensely.

In the end I chose OBDII and am very happy for it.


----------



## gribble (Mar 1, 2007)

I have posted a thread about US Car rental on the following: https://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-r...plus-2-bike-bags-lake-tahoe-trip-1095097.html

In summary I am traveling to the US and we will be 4 people, 2 bike bags and 2 large holdalls. I am looking at rentals and need to balance a decent cargo space and then a car that is less than 199 in long and 78 in wide, to be able to park up at the rental property.

Anyone managed to fit two bikes bags in an Unlimited/4 door? I would need to fold one part of the split back seat down, squeeze the two small kids in but wondering if I could pack it all in together. I will likely not get the chance to rent a Wrangler here in the UK, so it is tempting!


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

gribble said:


> I have posted a thread about US Car rental on the following: https://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-r...plus-2-bike-bags-lake-tahoe-trip-1095097.html
> 
> In summary I am traveling to the US and we will be 4 people, 2 bike bags and 2 large holdalls. I am looking at rentals and need to balance a decent cargo space and then a car that is less than 199 in long and 78 in wide, to be able to park up at the rental property.
> 
> Anyone managed to fit two bikes bags in an Unlimited/4 door? I would need to fold one part of the split back seat down, squeeze the two small kids in but wondering if I could pack it all in together. I will likely not get the chance to rent a Wrangler here in the UK, so it is tempting!


The JK (4dr Wrangler Unlimited) won't have enough room with the hardtop. There is a soft top available, I don't know if you can find one at a rental place though.
FYI, The JK doesn't lave limited slip or lockers from the factory. You would need a Rubicon for that.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

A/C in Az said:


> The JK (4dr Wrangler Unlimited) won't have enough room with the hardtop. There is a soft top available, I don't know if you can find one at a rental place though.
> FYI, The JK doesn't lave limited slip or lockers from the factory. You would need a Rubicon for that.


Not sure I agree with A/C. I was able to stuff way more in my unlimited with the hardtop on than the soft top. You can pretty much pile in what you need working around the roll bar and onto the side of the hard top. With the soft top you'll be worrying about pushing the fabric sides out plus working around the soft top frame. Plus I doubt you'll need lockers for what you'll be doing. As for vehicle choice I think you'll be hard pressed to fit all you have described in your original post in anything other than a full size suv. Another option might be a full size quad cab pick up like a f150 or a ram 1500. You can put your bike boxes and gear in the bed and the cabs are really comfy.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

A/C in Az said:


> The JK (4dr Wrangler Unlimited) won't have enough room with the hardtop. There is a soft top available, I don't know if you can find one at a rental place though.
> FYI, The JK doesn't lave limited slip or lockers from the factory. You would need a Rubicon for that.


Limited Slip (Trac Loc) is a factory option on all* JK/JKUs EXCEPT the JK/JKU Rubicon. Rubicon's always come with front and rear lockers, never LSD.

* Some special editions, like the Willys, come standard with LSD.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Updated photo of my monstalined tj with a shorter 8" extension to clear my 37" pitbull rocker. It's snug now.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

Coal-Cracker said:


> Limited Slip (Trac Loc) is a factory option on all* JK/JKUs EXCEPT the JK/JKU Rubicon. Rubicon's always come with front and rear lockers, never LSD.


He asked about rentals. You know a rental place isn't going to pay the extra money for those upgrades. They always get the basics for their fleets.


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Not sure I agree with A/C. I was able to stuff way more in my unlimited with the hardtop on than the soft top. You can pretty much pile in what you need working around the roll bar and onto the side of the hard top. With the soft top you'll be worrying about pushing the fabric sides out plus working around the soft top frame...


I was referring to the fact that he could remove the soft top and the bikes could probably fit. I realize that the soft top frame leaves less room inside than the hard top.


----------



## gribble (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks all. I don’t think I need anything more than a standard jeep - we won’t really be testing it out like real jeep enthusiasts.

I’ll research rentals some more. If we only take one bike bag, maybe I will go for a jeep. Would love to give it a go.


----------

